# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  traže se roditelji, čija djeca ne pohađaju vjeronauk!

## mama courage

moja novoosnovana udruga  :Cool:  je dobila upit mailom, pa ga ovim putem proslijeđujem zainteresiranim roditeljima... 




> Dvoje mladih ljudi prisustvuje radionici angažiranog (aktivističkog)  dokumentarnog filma koju vodi udruga Restart u suradnji s Amnesty  Internationalom. U sklopu te radionice imaju zadaću, a to je i njihova  želja ujedno, osmisliti i snimiti aktivistički dokumentarni film. Htjeli  bi snimiti film koji problematizira *diskriminaciju djece koja ne idu  na vjeronauk* u osnovnoj školi, odnosno prikazati kršenje njihovih prava i  prava njihovih roditelja.
> 
> U videu, odnosno kratkom aktivističkom filmu ne žele prikazivati  djecu i na taj način dovoditi ih u opasnost i eksploatirati ih. Žele  fokus staviti na *roditelje* čija su djeca diskriminirana, kao i roditelje  koji su aktivni po tom planu i žele nešto promjeniti. U ovom filmu  snimalo bi se roditelje i vodio bi se razgovor na tu temu. Prtiom bi  zaštitili identitet roditelja ukoliko bi oni to zahtjevali. Također, bi,  ukoliko roditelji na to pristanu, snimili njihove aktivnosti spram tih  škola. 
> 
> Film bi također sadržavao intervju s nekim iz tih škola, kao i dječjim psiholozima, i sl.


molila bih one roditelje, koji bi rado učestvovali u nastajanju ovog aktivističkog dokumentarnog filma, da mi se jave u inbox. pa bih im rado proslijedila mail adresu gospodina s.m i gospođe a.j. 
hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Bodulica

Moji su već veliki, ali sam došla dati podršku :Klap:

----------


## prima

a moj je još premali, al me zanima koja udruga  :Smile:  ?

----------


## ivarica

podizem

----------


## Mukica

oskar nejde od pocetka, melita ide, al kako cemo ove godine eskivirat pricest jer mene zivcira sto se, da bi mogla na pricest, uz vjeronauk u skoli jos mora i na zupni, od sljedec godine vise ne bu isla
sve u svemu cini mi se da nisam dobar kandidat  :Laughing:

----------


## Snjeska

Može li se na pričest ako se ne ide na skolski vjeronauk?

----------


## Mukica

nemam pojma, al ne bi se opce cudila da moze

----------


## Mima

Može, može se ići samo na župni vjeronauk.

----------


## Juroslav

ako župnik nije muljator i ako se drži propisa - ne može se niti na pričest niti na krizmu ako se ne ide na vjeronauk u školi

----------


## santana

Dijete mi je vrtićke dobi,ali svakako sam za ukidanje vjeronauka u školama.Nadam se kako će to biti vrlo skoro.
Baš sam noćas razmišljala o Pričesti,Krizmi i ne vidim razlog zašto bi to morala primiti.
Ako bude željela,može,ali to mora biti njen izbor.
Vjeronauk u školama nije donio ništa dobro.Poklopilo se s eskalacijom nasilja među mladima,čak i osnovnoškolskoj dobi,tako da od silnog truda i širenja vjere imamo vrlo velik problem.Izgubilo se i poštivanje starijih,nastavnika...puno se o tome može reći i pisati.
Vjeronauku je mjesto u crkvi!!!

----------


## vitika

i ja mislim da vjeronauk treba sto prije izbaciti iz skola i vrtica. ali nekako sumnjam da ce se dogoditi. 
moje starije dijete je u skoli dozivjelo puno toga ruznog jer nije jedina isla na vjeronauk i sve je to bilo potaknuto od strane vjerouciteljice. probali smo razgovarat s ravnateljem koji nam je rekao da on u principu tu nista ne moze. ja sam pokusala nesto napravit i da sad imam priliku ponovo, ne bi reagirala jer sam samo napravila jos vecu crnu ovcu od svog djeteta. i da, sad smo poznati na skoli kao "protivnici vjere" tako da su se svi cudili sto nasa djeca znaju pjevati neke crkvene pjesme. ja vjeru postujem, ali ovo sto se dogada po skolama s vjerouciteljima je stvarno previse.
zato pratim ovu temu, ali pred kamere i u javnost ne bi nikad jer sve sto smo poduzeli do sad po tom pitanju je samo naskodilo nasoj djeci.

----------


## santana

Vitka,i svi ostali,mi živimo u građanski uređenoj državi,mislim da ne bi trebalo uzmicati.Ti ne tražiš i ne želiš ništa loše samo se boriš za svoje dijete.

----------


## mama courage

> ja sam pokusala nesto napravit i da sad imam priliku ponovo, ne bi reagirala jer sam samo napravila jos vecu crnu ovcu od svog djeteta. i da, sad smo poznati na skoli kao "protivnici vjere" tako da su se svi cudili sto nasa djeca znaju pjevati neke crkvene pjesme. ja vjeru postujem, ali ovo sto se dogada po skolama s vjerouciteljima je stvarno previse.
> zato pratim ovu temu, ali pred kamere i u javnost ne bi nikad jer sve sto smo poduzeli do sad po tom pitanju je samo naskodilo nasoj djeci.


žao mi je što ste imali neugodnosti.  :Love:  no, znaš, kako se ono veli, svako zlo za neko dobro... tvoja djeca su naučila životnu školu da za svoje stavove treba znati hrabro se boriti, kao što ste to učinili vi kao njihovi roditelji. možda ti se sada čini da je sve bilo uzalud, ali nikad ne znaš... i mi smo imali neugodnosti, no iz toga smo izašli samo jači u svojoj nevjeri  :Grin:  a i ubrzo smo dobili pismo isprike. 

bilo bi lijepo kad bi možda barem porazgovarala sa mladim redateljem... pa ako hoćeš, javi mi se na pp. i samo hrabro!  :Klap:

----------


## mama courage

podižem temu i molim hrabre roditelje da se jave  :Smile:

----------


## mama courage

koga zanima...




> Udruga  građana za zaštitu ljudskih prava 'David' i Građanska inicijativa  'Nisam vjernik' organiziraju tribinu o problemu diskriminacije djece,  roditelja i nastavnika pod nazivom 'Trebamo li šutjeti?' s temom:  'Vjeronauk u školama: diskriminacija djece, roditelja, nastavnika i sustava školstva'. 
> 
>  Niz predavanja održat će teolog i novinar Anto Mikić, njegov kolega s  istim zanimanjem Drago Pilsel te Neven Barković iz Inicijative 'Nisam  vjernik' i Boris Stanojević iz Udruge 'David' u knjižnici Bogdana  Ogrizovića u Preradovićevoj 5 u Zagrebu 9. ožujka u 18 sati.
> 
>   Prema rezultatima analize Foruma za slobodu odgoja, ta se diskriminacija  uglavnom očituje kroz nametanje stava većine kao normalnog te kroz  omalovažavanje, odnosno stvaranje osjećaja manje vrijednosti  neistomišljenika. U Forumu su upozorili da vjeronauk nije samo jedan  školski predmet, jer je izbor vjeronauka – za razliku od izbora  informatike – vrlo često i izbor identiteta. Koliko je jak taj pritisak,  zorno pokazuje statistika prema kojoj u osnovnim školama vjeronauk  pohađa čak 90,57 posto učenika.
> 
>  Unatoč tome svaka inicijativa  da se učenicima omogući izbor između vjeronauka i nekog drugog predmeta  poput etike ili građanskog odgoja nailazi na snažan otpor u crkvenim  krugovima.
> 
>  U Forumu smatraju da je nereligioznim roditeljima  potrebno pomoći, da im treba osigurati mogućnost žalbe, zahtjeva za  inspekcijom, pa čak i tužbe u slučaju zlostavljanja ili diskriminacije  njih ili njihove djece u školi.

----------


## ana.m

Eto, ja sa govorila i bila uvjerena da neću dijete dat na vjeronauk. 
I onda, naravo, da ne bi jadan bio izoliran, ipak ide. I to onak, bila sam jedina na tom sastanku koja sam pitala išta u vezi toga. 
Čak dok su pričali o vjeronauku, zvučalo je kao pod normalno da sva djeca idu, pa sam ih i pitala je lis e to podrazumijeva da sva djeca idu ili kaj...
E sada, odlučila sam da ipak ide jer je prvi razred  nisam ga htjela odmah izdvajati od svih. 
Na godinu mislim da neće ići, a sigurno znam da neće ići na nikakve vjeronauke po crkvama pa tako neće ni na pričest i sve ostalo...
Da li ćemo biti izopćeni sljedeće godine, ne znam još bumo vidli!

Njemu je vjeronauk bzvz.

----------


## jelena.O

moj ide i tam mu je sasvim ok,  idemo  u crkvui. u razredu ima dost klinaca koji ne idu na vjerkas,između ostalog i jednu Indijku. Ovi koji ne idu znaju ponekad otiću knjižnicu i tam se igrati ili čitati, a ponekad čak i često u zadnje vrijeme ostanu na satu i slušaju, čak i učestvuju u razglabanjima.Tamo je jedamput bio kviz i mala je pobjedila, svi je gledali ko zmaja. Mislim nije loše, bar na tom satu djeca ne čuju ništa loše, nego mogu ćut samo dobro.

----------


## pikula

htjela bih samo dodati da po definiciji dokumentarni film ima za zadaću istražiti postavljenu hipotezu i prikazati proces u kojem se došlo do zaključka. 
Ovo što je ovdje opisano je propagandni film jer je teza stvorena unaprijed i traže se samo primjeri za ilustraciju teze.

----------


## Joe

ma nemoj, mogu čuti samo dobro? kako za koga. ja ne želim da moja djeca slušaju bajke i da im se to potura pod istinu. 

moja kći isto sjedi na satu vjeronauka, jer nema opciju b. odnosno, može sama u knjižnicu, ali tamo su veća djeca, i nju je sram i strah. pa sjedi na satu.

hvala lijepa na tome. po meni to nije nikakvo rješenje, reći da problem ne postoji, jer tebe ne dotiče.

----------


## Joe

onda je i film o holokaustu propagandni, po toj logici. i o evoluciji.

----------


## Cubana

I moja će kći na vjeronauk, ne zbog sela nego zbog nje. 
Da smo ateisti bilo bi mi lakše. Ovako ne znam kako ću joj objasniti da ne želim da uči o Isusu i Bogu. 
Kad bi barem i u osnovnoj školi bila neka etika.

----------


## mama courage

> Mislim nije loše, bar na tom satu djeca ne čuju ništa loše, nego mogu ćut samo dobro.


moram se složiti s joe, nama je (mislim na mm i mene), kao roditeljima - osviještenim ateistima, sadržaj katoličkog (ili bilo kojeg drugog) vjeronauka potpuno neprihvatljivo štivo za (naše) dijete. no što mi je, kao pravnici, još neprihvatljivije je da djeca koja ne pohađaju vjeronauk nisu adekvatno zbrinuta (to naravno nije briga niti odgovornost crkve, nego škole i ministarstva). ni odlazak u knjižnicu ne smatram nekakvim zadovoljavajućim riješenjem, no svakako boljim nego ostanak na nastavi ili lutanje hodnicima.

----------


## tanja_b

> bar na tom satu djeca ne čuju ništa loše, nego mogu ćut samo dobro.


Ovo je tipičan argument koji svako toliko čujem sa strane vjernika kojima je ok da djeca idu na vjeronauk u školi. U redu, ako se oni s time slažu, ali kako možete znati da je nama "s druge strane" ok ono što se sluša na tom satu?
Kao deklarirani ateist smatram većinu vjeronaučnih sadržaja posve neprikladnim za moje dijete. Ako je nekom drugom to prihvatljivo, u redu, ali nemojte me uvjeravati da će ondje čuti "samo dobro". Jer za nas to ima sasvim drugo značenje. Ne pada mi na pamet miješati se u tuđi svjetonazor i uvjeravati vjernike da boga nema, ali s kojim pravom se onda moje dijete mora doslovce od prvog dana škole opravdavati zašto ne ide na vjeronauk i da ga gledaju kao čudnovatog kljunaša zato što ne vjeruje u boga? Ako se na sva zvona propagira tolerancija (jedan od pojmova kojeg su danas ljudima puna usta, iako mnogi ne razumiju što se pod tim podrazumijeva), naučimo djecu onda da toleriraju različite u vjeri i ne-vjerovanju, a ne da se djeca tužakaju učiteljici zato što "A. i B. ne vjeruju u boga".
Na sreću, mi smo našu, u početku ne baš dobru situaciju, uspješno riješili, zahvaljujući prije svega razumnoj učiteljici (usprkos ravnatelju vrlo neraspoloženom za suradnju). Nismo morali poduzimati neke drastične korake prema školi (osim razgovora s učiteljicom, i ponovnog razgovora), zato se i nisam htjela javljati na prvi post u ovoj temi (a i MM je bio izričito protiv  :Grin: ), ali problem postoji, i ne može ga se negirati tvrdnjom da će na tom satu djeca čuti "samo dobro".

----------


## Mukica

ana
oskar od prvog razreda nejde na vjeronauk i nije bio ni sekunde izoliran ni izopcen niti od druge djece niti od nastavnika
mislim da su to predrasude

----------


## Mukica

> I moja će kći na vjeronauk, ne zbog sela nego zbog nje. 
> Da smo ateisti bilo bi mi lakše. Ovako ne znam kako ću joj objasniti da ne želim da uči o Isusu i Bogu. 
> Kad bi barem i u osnovnoj školi bila neka etika.


a kako ces joj objasniti da zelis?

----------


## enela

> ... bar na tom satu djeca ne čuju ništa loše, nego mogu ćut samo dobro.


Pa, ako smatraš točnim tvrdnje da je homosekzualizam grijeh i bolest i da je masturbiranje grijeh, onda si u pravu. 
Bila sam mišljenja kao i ti, ali kad sam na dječjim plakatima izrađenim na satu vjeronauka pročitala gore navedeno, brzo sam promijenila mišljenje.

Hoće li moja kćer na vjeronauk? Ako će sama tražiti, onda da, inače ne.

----------


## ana.m

> a kako ces joj objasniti da zelis?


Ma nisam mislila doslovni izopčen, ali da ga zbog njega samog ne odvajam, tipa da si ne misli zakaj sad on jedini ne ide na sat, zakaj sam mora lutati po hodniku ili ići u knižnicu.
Mada evo, danas sam ga pitala kako mu se sviđa i kaže da mu se ne sviđa...Tak da druge godine nikaj od vjeronauka.
Mi nismo ateisti, MM nije nikaj (tak on veli), a ja kak ti jesam krščanka, ali se tak ne osjećam i tak baš i ne živim...Ma bzvz.

----------


## ana.m

> Pa, a*ko smatraš točnim tvrdnje da je homosekzualizam grijeh i bolest i da je masturbiranje grijeh, onda si u pravu.* 
> Bila sam mišljenja kao i ti, ali kad sam na dječjim plakatima izrađenim na satu vjeronauka pročitala gore navedeno, brzo sam promijenila mišljenje.
> 
> Hoće li moja kćer na vjeronauk? Ako će sama tražiti, onda da, inače ne.


Pa u kojem to razredu??? U čovječe, moji to sigurno neće slušati... :Shock:

----------


## Lutonjica

moja je tražila da ide, ali mi ne damo. stvarno je malo stvari koje joj ne dopuštamo, ali ovo je jedna od njih. ne želim da sluša sadržaj tog predmeta i gotovo. zbog toga smo i inzistirali da bude u knjižnici i da nipošto ne bude na satu (iako se i to desilo par puta...).
obzirom da se ona deklarira kao vjernica, morala sam joj objasniti zašto mi je ok da je vjernica, ali mi nije ok da ide na vjeronauk. ne znam je li u potpunosti shvatila, ali pokušala sam joj objasniti. 
i da, ni ona nije izolirana, niti ju itko zeza, niti joj se čudi.

----------


## Cubana

> a kako ces joj objasniti da zelis?


To ne moram. Nismo ateisti (osim na popisu stanovništva) nego se sve manje vidimo u katoličkoj crkvi.
Dakle vjerujemo u Boga. Na vjeronauku se uči o Bogu. 
A ja sad ne dam? Zašto?
Obzirom da je to ipak jedina religija na našem prostoru, a da nam je ipak bliska, mislim da ću dozvoliti da određeni dio vjere razvija, nauči na vjeronauku, a ostatak će ipak biti dobri kućni odgoj.
Sve do prvog ispitnog pitanja, tipa MPO je zlo; zaokruži DA ili NE. Tu ću je ispisati  :Grin: 
Ma ne znam, nije jednostavno, ne želim da tako nešto važno bude "Because I said so", a još manje želim sedmogodišnjakinju opterećivati svojim dilemama. 
Ako netko ima pametan savjet...

----------


## Cubana

Sad tek vidim Lutonjicin post.
Sva sreca da imam vremena za ovu odluku...

----------


## Lutonjica

mene je to dugo mučilo, samo zato jer je ona vjernica. i odlučila sam da će to biti jedna od rijetkih stvari u kojima će biti because i said so (možda i jedina za sad). ipak sam joj ja mama, a ona još uvijek dijete. i koliko god joj davala slobodu odlučivanja, ovo je nešto u čemu sam odlučila preuzeti potpunu kontrolu.
nisam se pokajala.

----------


## ivarica

> Mislim nije loše, bar na tom satu djeca ne čuju ništa loše, nego mogu ćut samo dobro.


to znaci da bi je upisala i na vjeronauk neke druge vjeroispovijesti da npr u tvojoj skoli imas samo tu mogucnost?


ja imam iskustva ko i druge ovdje, da im djeca nisu prolazila zlostavljanja
osim dvije za njega tuzne situacije u ovih sest godina (vise ih je bilo za npr naocale ili bubuljice)

obje sam ih davno opisivala
jednom ga je jako pogodilo kad mu je prijatelj nakon vjeronauka rekao: svi smo u nedjelju pozvani u crkvu, samo ti nisi
ja sam mu rekla da su svi ljudi pozvani u crkvu i isao je s istim tim prijateljem na misu u tu nedjelju
kad se vratio rekao je: _koooolikoooo taj covjek moze samo o bogu pricati_ i tu je njegova znatizelja nestala

drugi put mu je, a mislim da je to bilo u prvom razredu, jedan drugi prijatelj rekao na obljetnicu pada vukovara - ti ne ides na vjeronauk jer je tvoj tata u tenku isao na vukovar. takvo nesto je to dijete moglo samo u kuci cuti pa smo to rijesili telefonskim pozivom, mm je to posebno pogodilo, jer je on bio jos skoro maloljetan kad je kao dragovoljac isao braniti vukovar. 

dok je isao u nize razrede bio je uz razrednicu koja je u to vrijeme imala informacije
sad, u novoj skoli, u te sate lunjaju po skoli, napisu domaci, ponove gradivo za sljedeci sat, ima ih vise, 5, pa se lakse podnese

ali bez obzira sto djeca danas najcesce nisu zlostavljana samo zbog cinjenice da nisu vjernici ili da ne idu na vjeronauk, ne znaci da nisu diskriminirana - ako nista drugo, nebrigom za te sate koje su sami koje se skola treba ili ne treba smisljati i domisljavati gdje da ih smjesti
umjesto da vjeronauk smjesti u termin izborne nastave
ili ga - izmjesti

----------


## ivarica

da, bilo mu je i uzasno krivo u vrijeme pricesti kad su svi bili u tome, to je tjednima bila tema u skoli, sto ce dobiti za poklone, gdje idu proslaviti, sto ce obuci, a samo on jadan zujao
odlucili smo da je najbolje da i mi tu nedjelju idemo u crkvu na pricest, on je snimao cijelo događanje kamerom, a kasnije smo bili pozvani i na tri proslave i svim prijateljima kupili poklone za taj, za njih velik dan
tako da se morao kasnije nositi samo s time da su drugi dobili 7000 kuna, ipode, plejstejsne i slicno, a on nije, nego je trebao i darivati
ali nije mu ostala misterija da su oni prosli kroz mistican obred iz kojeg je on izostavljen, kao sto mu je bilo prije

----------


## winnerica

> ana
> oskar od prvog razreda nejde na vjeronauk i nije bio ni sekunde izoliran ni izopcen niti od druge djece niti od nastavnika
> mislim da su to predrasude


Nisu predrasude, moj I. isto nikad (od 1. osnovne) nije išao na vjeronauk i bio je izoliran, čak vrijeđan od strane druge djece, nazivan pogrdnim  imenima i sl.
Da stvar bude još apsurdnija mm i ja jesmo vjernici ali mi nekak nije o.k. djeci nametati tu vjeru i vjeronauk, tim više što smo mi na vjeronauk išli u crkvu, subotom, slobodne volje, a ne za ocjenu. To ocjenjivanje i pisanje ispita iz vjeronauka mi je nonsens.
Pa ipak, moja djeca o vjeri i Bogu od nas roditelja su naučila više nego mnoga druga u školi od vjeroučiteljice...

----------


## enela

> Pa u kojem to razredu??? U čovječe, moji to sigurno neće slušati...


Ne znam točno koji je razred potpisan na plakatu. Znam da dulje vrijeme visi na zidu učionice u kojoj sam par puta godišnje. Znači, plakat je stavljen uz blagoslov vjeroučitelja i još je kao takav i ocijenjen.
Edit: nisu prva četiri razreda.

----------


## no@

> da, bilo mu je i uzasno krivo u vrijeme pricesti kad su svi bili u tome, to je tjednima bila tema u skoli, sto ce dobiti za poklone, gdje idu proslaviti, sto ce obuci, a samo on jadan zujao
> odlucili smo da je najbolje da i mi tu nedjelju idemo u crkvu na pricest, on je snimao cijelo događanje kamerom, a kasnije smo bili pozvani i na tri proslave i svim prijateljima kupili poklone za taj, za njih velik dan
> tako da se morao kasnije nositi samo s time da su drugi dobili 7000 kuna, ipode, plejstejsne i slicno, a on nije, nego je trebao i darivati
> ali nije mu ostala misterija da su oni prosli kroz mistican obred iz kojeg je on izostavljen, kao sto mu je bilo prije


ivarice, priča o pričesti u školi pod odmorima, bila je aktualna i u davno vrijeme dok je vjeronauk bio samo u crkvi....  ja se sjećam svoje pričesti i da su me prijatelji koji nisu išli na vjeronauk taj dan došli vidjeti u crkvu i prisustvovali su obredima. mislim da bi prva pričest bila tema među djecom i da nije vjeronauka u školi.

----------


## Joe

sad vas čitam, i sinula mi je ideja: kad bude vrijeme prve pričesti, taj vikend ću djecu odvesti u beč ili u veneciju na neku izložbu. pa neka i oni imaju svoj dan  :Smile:

----------


## cvijeta73

> sad vas čitam, i sinula mi je ideja: kad bude vrijeme prve pričesti, taj vikend ću djecu odvesti u beč ili u veneciju na neku izložbu. pa neka i oni imaju svoj dan


ovo smo već negdje na nekom topiku zaključili  :Grin: 
 taj dio me najviše muči kod moje m. prošle godine kad smo bili pred školom od J, razrogačenih očiju je gledala curice iz njegovog razreda kako pričaju o haljinama, cipelama, frizurama...trebali ste to vidjeti.  :Laughing:  nema šanse da ona ostane izvan toga. 
znači, morati ćemu ići u veneciju u bijeloj svečanoj haljini, svečanoj frizuri i svečanim cipelama  :Grin: 

što se tiče vjeronauka, nemam negativnih iskustva, najviše iz razloga što od njih 28 u razredu (velik je razred)- pol razreda ne ide na vjeronauk. ove godine (nakon pričesti) taj postotak se i povećao, kako čujem.

----------


## tanja_b

> odlucili smo da je najbolje da i mi tu nedjelju idemo u crkvu na pricest, on je snimao cijelo događanje kamerom, a kasnije smo bili pozvani i na tri proslave i svim prijateljima kupili poklone za taj, za njih velik dan
> *tako da se morao kasnije nositi samo s time da su drugi dobili 7000 kuna, ipode, plejstejsne i slicno, a on nije, nego je trebao i darivati*
> ali nije mu ostala misterija da su oni prosli kroz mistican obred iz kojeg je on izostavljen, kao sto mu je bilo prije


Uf, svaka mu čast, moj ovo ne bi mogao podnijeti  :Grin:   Lako za obred, ali darovi...
Ali imamo još sasvim dovoljno vremena da smislimo dobru strategiju.

Kod nas, zasad, knjižnica funkcionira, nakon početnih poteškoća. Čak je počeo i aktivnije tražiti knjige i čitati ih. Dobra okolnost je što ih je četvero u razredu koji ne idu, od toga trojica dečki, i to su si i inače dobri. Nezgodno je to što je atmosfera u školi takva da je prešutno ok ne ići na vjeronauk ako si musliman, ali nije ok ne vjerovati ni u kakvog boga (ateizam je očito nepriznata kategorija), tako da su A. i njegov frend na jačem udaru propitivanja od ovo drugo dvoje djece. Ali snalaze se nekako, dovoljno su jezičavi  :Grin: 
Ono što me šokiralo je što sam u učionicama vidjela raspela na vidljivom mjestu (a bogme i u predvorju škole). Je li to uopće dozvoljeno u školama koje su sekularne ustanove? U hodniku gdje su prvi razredi, svi imaju raspelo na zidu, osim našeg razreda (ili zato što ih čak četvero ne ide na vjeronauk, ili jedini imaju normalnu učiteljicu?).

----------


## piplica

Kada je moj sin krenuo u prvi razred njih osmero nije pohađalo nastavu vjeronauka,
on se zbog toga osjećao isključeno, često je molio vjeroučiteljicu da ostane slušati umjesto da ode u boravak, pa smo ga u drugom razredu morali upisati na vjeronauk, bio je uporan u tome.
No, kada je startao, brzo se predomislio,  :Grin: 
ali onda mi nismo htjeli odustati, neka snosi posljedice svog odabira, 
tako je još tri godine išao na vjeronauk, tek smo ga u petom razredu ispisali.
U međuvremenu se skoro cijeli razred ispisao, sada nastavu vjeronauka pohađa samo *pet* učenika, roditelji su bili nezadovoljni radom vjeroučitelja, nastava je bila suhoparna, djeca nezainteresirana, nemirna, a vjeroučitelj je red uvodio dijeljenjem loših ocjena, pa bi nakraju godine ocjena iz vjeronauka svima rušila prosjek. 
Organizacijskih problema nikada nije bilo, vjeronauk je bio uvijek zadnji sat.

----------


## vitika

moji su oboje jedini koji ne idu na vjeronauk iz razreda. curka je to jako tesko podnjela pa smo trazili da prisustvuje satovima, ali da nije upisana. i tada su se pocele dogadati stvari zbog kojih sad ne ide vise na satove. sve je bilo koliko toliko ok dok se nije pojavila prica o pricesti. cure su pocele zadirkivati moju curku sto ona jedina nece ici na pricest. onda se umijesala i casna koja je jednog dana dosla na ideju da se svi zajedno pomole za moju curku da ju roditelji ipak puste na pricest  :Shock: . ja sam pukla na to. uz sve ostalo sto sam znala da casna radi (tipa prica djeci u prvom razredu price o djecaku koji je umro jer mu mama nije dala da ide na vjeronauk) a ne smije, ovo mi je prelilo casu. isli smo kod ravnatelja i jedino sto nam je on mogao reci da je casna jako dobra vjerouciteljica i da moje dijete izmislja da su se molili za nju i da bi bilo najbolje da moje dijete ne prisustvuje vise satovima vjeronauka. niakve isprike, nista! da napomenem, casna je nakon toga jednom na hodniku svetom vodicom poskropila moju curku i napravila joj prstom kriz na celu jer valjda je za nju nekakvo utjelovljenje vraga (ja ne znam). 
curki smo dozvolili da ide na vjeronauk jer je to silno zelila, jer silno zeli biti kao i ostale cure. inace sam ateist, a MM krscanin koji se zadnjih godine vise ne deklarira kao takav. 
sin otpocetka ne ide na vjeronauk i skorz mu je to ok jer je takva osoba. curka je jako socijalno osjetljivo bice i hoce sve sto i vecina.
jos smisljam kako cu pocastiti curku kad ostale curice budu isle na pricest.
inace nikad nismo djecu odgajali u smjeru da ne ne mogu jednog dana biti vjernici. jednog dana kad budu dovoljno stari da znaju svojom glavom izabrati. zato se u skoli svi cude sto moja djeca znaju pjevati "narodi nam se" jer valjda misle da smo neki antikatolicki frikovi zbog toga sto nam djeca ne idu ne vjeronauk.

----------


## lola_34

Ja fakat ne kužim čemu vjeronauk u školi.

Mislim, tko želi na vjeronauk, nek' ide u crkvu...

----------


## Deaedi

> moji su oboje jedini koji ne idu na vjeronauk iz razreda. curka je to jako tesko podnjela pa smo trazili da prisustvuje satovima, ali da nije upisana. i tada su se pocele dogadati stvari zbog kojih sad ne ide vise na satove. sve je bilo koliko toliko ok dok se nije pojavila prica o pricesti. cure su pocele zadirkivati moju curku sto ona jedina nece ici na pricest. onda se umijesala i casna koja je jednog dana dosla na ideju da se svi zajedno pomole za moju curku da ju roditelji ipak puste na pricest . ja sam pukla na to. uz sve ostalo sto sam znala da casna radi (tipa prica djeci u prvom razredu price o djecaku koji je umro jer mu mama nije dala da ide na vjeronauk) a ne smije, ovo mi je prelilo casu. isli smo kod ravnatelja i jedino sto nam je on mogao reci da je casna jako dobra vjerouciteljica i da moje dijete izmislja da su se molili za nju i da bi bilo najbolje da moje dijete ne prisustvuje vise satovima vjeronauka. niakve isprike, nista! da napomenem, casna je nakon toga jednom na hodniku svetom vodicom poskropila moju curku i napravila joj prstom kriz na celu jer valjda je za nju nekakvo utjelovljenje vraga (ja ne znam). 
> curki smo dozvolili da ide na vjeronauk jer je to silno zelila, jer silno zeli biti kao i ostale cure. inace sam ateist, a MM krscanin koji se zadnjih godine vise ne deklarira kao takav. 
> sin otpocetka ne ide na vjeronauk i skorz mu je to ok jer je takva osoba. curka je jako socijalno osjetljivo bice i hoce sve sto i vecina.
> jos smisljam kako cu pocastiti curku kad ostale curice budu isle na pricest.
> inace nikad nismo djecu odgajali u smjeru da ne ne mogu jednog dana biti vjernici. jednog dana kad budu dovoljno stari da znaju svojom glavom izabrati. zato se u skoli svi cude sto moja djeca znaju pjevati "narodi nam se" jer valjda misle da smo neki antikatolicki frikovi zbog toga sto nam djeca ne idu ne vjeronauk.


Mislim da niste trebali traziti da bude na satovima i slusa, a da nije upisana.
Radi toga je u biti i nastao problem.

Ja sam izriciti naglasila da ne zelim niti slucajno da cura bude na satu vjeronauka i da neka se izvole organizirati gdje ce biti ona i jos 2 cure. Mislim, da sam htjela da slusa vjeronauk, onda bi je i upisala. Po meni, bit i je u tome sto ne zelim da slusa vjeronauk, pa mi nije onda jasno sta ima traziti na satovima, ako nije upisana.

----------


## vitika

Deaedi, da mozda smo u tome pogrijesili. ali isli smo tako da bi za curku bilo manje stresno. ona je jako patila sto jedina ne ide. i kako nismo apriori protiv vjere onda smo smatrali da moze slusati vjeronauk i da joj to nece naskoditi.

ima tu sad raznih oblika problema oko vjeronauka. neki nemaju adekvatni rijesen sat za vrijeme vjeronauka pa su djeca prisiljena prisustvovati, ja to razumijem. ali to sto smo mi izabrali da nasa curka nece ici na pricest ne daje nikome za pravo (a kamoli casnoj) da ju izdvaja na nacin nakoji sam navela.

----------


## ivarica

i ja sam razmisljala o izletu kao opciji (neke cure su predlagale kumrovec  :Smile:  ), ali ipak smo odlucili ovako i drago mi je jer bi on sam, da nije bio tamo, vjerojatno zamisljao da je svasta i nepovratno propustio
a i dobio je lijep poklon, tu kameru, to sam presutjela  :Smile:  jer se uvijek netko navuce na te poklone, zasto i sl
i imao priliku biti bas kod oltara, sve snimati i vidjeti izbliza, svaku hostiju u ustima lol
meni je vazno da on nije odvojen od svojih prijatelja u takvim trenucima


pitala ja maloprije iv. jel mu se dogadjalo da ga netko zbog vjeronauka zeza i sl, a on kaze ne, zasto?
ja - pa zbog svega se rugate jedni drugima, eto tebi se rugaju zbog bubuljica, naocala, pa mozda i zbog vjeronauka
a on: pa to sto imam naocale i bubuljice, to me sada odredjuje (ja: :Sad:  ) , a koga briga ko od nas ide na koji izborni sat???
ovo zadnje pisem samo kao ohrabrenje onima koje ne zele upisati dijete na vjeronauk, ali pristaju na kompromise jer se boje zlostavljanja ili izoliranja

----------


## prima

> ... a koga briga ko od nas ide na koji izborni sat???


 :Klap:  :Naklon: 

ja nažalost samo priče kao kod vitike slušam, negativna iskustva su u ogromnoj većini  :Mad:

----------


## mama courage

mi smo imali neugodna iskustva s jednom curicom koja je inače problematičnija. pokušala je zabraniti drugim curicama da se igraju sa zxujom jer "_ona ne vjeruje u boga_". na svu sreću, druge curice, zxujine frendice iz razreda, nisu pristale na takvu prljavu rabotu i otpilile malu nasilnicu. sve je izašlo na vidjelo kad se mala nasilnica okomila na pogrešnu curicu  :Grin:  čiji su roditelji malo veće face od nas /kod nas u bosni se veli: namjeri se lila na halila  :Grin: / i brzo bi pozvan općeučenički sastanak na kojem je isplivao i incident vjerske netrpeljivosti prema našem djetetu. sljedećih dana na nastavi je onda uslijedila i lekcija o (vjerskoj) toleranciji i o tome da svatko može vjerovati u što hoće a bome i pismena isprika od dotične djevojčice. 

ivarice, ovo vaše iskustvo s prvom pričesti je zanimljivo. upamtit ću  :Yes: 

inače, dala bih dobronamjeran savjet svim roditeljima koji se lome oko upisa djeteta na vjeronauk... ako se vi nećete boriti za prava vaše djece, a tko bi trebao? nečiji drugi roditelj? nečija tuđa dječja pleća? kakav uzor dajete djetetu ako ga šaljete da sluša nešto što se kosi s vašim svjetonazorom? da bude kuš pred (vjerskim ili bilo čijim) nasrtajima? kako da dijete ima povjerenja u vas kad postajete suučesnik u njegovoj diskriminaciji?

a kakav tek (pozitivan) uzor dajete djetetu ako ga podučite vašim uvjerenjima i stavovima (zašto ne?) i zajedno s njim prođete _životnu školu_ borbe za pravo na vlastite stavove. ne učite djecu podaničkom mentalitetu. već dva roditelja i dvoje djece u jednom paru mijenja stvar. 

do the right thing  :Grin:

----------


## mama courage

htjedoh reći u jednom razredu, ne paru.

----------


## winnerica

> Mislim da niste trebali traziti da bude na satovima i slusa, a da nije upisana.
> Radi toga je u biti i nastao problem.
> 
> Ja sam izriciti naglasila da ne zelim niti slucajno da cura bude na satu vjeronauka i da neka se izvole organizirati gdje ce biti ona i jos 2 cure. Mislim, da sam htjela da slusa vjeronauk, onda bi je i upisala. Po meni, bit i je u tome sto ne zelim da slusa vjeronauk, pa mi nije onda jasno sta ima traziti na satovima, ako nije upisana.


Tak smo i mi napravili! Tj. I. je samo jedan jedini puta bio na vjeronauku ostao bez da smo mi znali, iz vlastite radoznalosti, pa nam je poslije prepričao anegdotu sa sata, a ide otprilike ovako: kad je vjeroučiteljica djeci objašnjavala postanak svijeta javila se Nina i pitala je kad je Bog stvorio dinosaure; prije ili poslije čovjeka? Tu vjeroučiteljica nije znala odgovora, pa je tu istu Ninu ostavila za kaznu da stoji cijeli sat jer je kao ometala nastavu! E tu je meni, kao vjernici, bilo fakat dosta!¨Od onda je sjedio u knjižnici ili ispred učionice i čitao si nešto...

----------


## winnerica

inače, dala bih dobronamjeran savjet svim roditeljima koji se lome oko upisa djeteta na vjeronauk... ako se vi nećete boriti za prava vaše djece, a tko bi trebao? nečiji drugi roditelj? nečija tuđa dječja pleća? kakav uzor dajete djetetu ako ga šaljete da sluša nešto što se kosi s vašim svjetonazorom? da bude kuš pred (vjerskim ili bilo čijim) nasrtajima? kako da dijete ima povjerenja u vas kad postajete suučesnik u njegovoj diskriminaciji?

a kakav tek (pozitivan) uzor dajete djetetu ako ga podučite vašim uvjerenjima i stavovima (zašto ne?) i zajedno s njim prođete _životnu školu_ borbe za pravo na vlastite stavove. ne učite djecu podaničkom mentalitetu. već dva roditelja i dvoje djece u jednom paru mijenja stvar. 

do the right thing  :Grin: [/QUOTE]

Potpis ko kuća!  :Smile: 
Netreba nitko ići na vjeronauk da "nebude jedini" ili radi toga "što će reći drugi"! Na vjeronauk ideš radi sebe!

----------


## jelena.O

> Ono što me šokiralo je što sam u učionicama vidjela raspela na vidljivom mjestu (a bogme i u predvorju škole). Je li to uopće dozvoljeno u školama koje su sekularne ustanove? U hodniku gdje su prvi razredi, svi imaju raspelo na zidu, osim našeg razreda (ili zato što ih čak četvero ne ide na vjeronauk, ili jedini imaju normalnu učiteljicu?).


pa prije su bile slika Tita, pa se niko nije bunio,kome smeta nek ne gleda

----------


## tanja_b

> pa prije su bile slika Tita, pa se niko nije bunio,kome smeta nek ne gleda


Ako je prije nešto bilo loše, ne znači da se sad moraju ponavljati iste greške.
Argument što je bilo prije uopće nije argument za ono što treba biti danas.

----------


## ivarica

> Tak smo i mi napravili! Tj. I. je samo jedan jedini puta bio na vjeronauku ostao bez da smo mi znali, iz vlastite radoznalosti, pa nam je poslije prepričao anegdotu sa sata, a ide otprilike ovako: kad je vjeroučiteljica djeci objašnjavala postanak svijeta javila se Nina i pitala je kad je Bog stvorio dinosaure; prije ili poslije čovjeka? Tu vjeroučiteljica nije znala odgovora, pa je tu istu Ninu ostavila za kaznu da stoji cijeli sat jer je kao ometala nastavu! E tu je meni, kao vjernici, bilo fakat dosta!¨Od onda je sjedio u knjižnici ili ispred učionice i čitao si nešto...


iv. je samo jednom bio na vjeronauku i to zato jer smo mi molili
ja sam trebala na put, mm je trebao bas tog dana rano na posao, pa je on spavao kod frenda tu noc i s njim trebao krenuti u skolu, a vjeronauk je bio prvi sat
par dana prije sam posla do vjerouciteljice i zamolila da on prisustvuje tom satu jer se ne mozemo nikako organizirati za cuvanje
rekla je da naravno da moze i da ce ona zbog njega tog sata pustati samo crtani film koji se mogao vidjeti i na teveu
bila sam stvarno dirnuta 
jest to bila skola u kojoj je ponudjeno na izbor osam vjeronauka (ali i skola koja je dosta bila u medijima zbog "slika" po hodnicima), ali uvijek na kraju sve ovisi o pojedincima i njihovom pristupu, toleranciji i prihvacanju drugih
i razrednica je uvijek uzimala u obzir da ne njeguju svi iste obicaje pa je iv. dobivao npr iz hrvatskog zadace o prvom snijegu u zagrebu dok su ostali trebali pisati o bozicu u svojoj obitelji. jest pitanje zasto iz hrvatskog takva zadaca, pa mogu je pisati iz vjeronauka, ali sigurna sam da velik broj razrednika nema niti takvog obzira.

s druge strane, nije cvijece, pop je "krstio" svaku skolsku svecanost, na kraju su se i mnoge skolske aktivnosti i proslave preselile iz dvorane u prostor crkve koji je u neposrednoj blizini, ali sve su to bile neke druge odluke koje su ovisile o drugim ljudima u skoli i na moje dijete nisu imale bas nekog utjecaja pa ih nisam birala za bitke

----------


## nina32

[QUOTE=jelena.O;2090264]pa prije su bile slika Tita, pa se niko nije bunio,kome smeta nek ne gleda[/QUOT

Kakav žalostan argument.

Zašto bi itko u javnoj ustanovi trebao žmiriti ili okretati pogled? U crkvu nitko ne mora ići, ali je škola obavezna za sve. 
Po Ustavu je RH sekularna država i u njenim zgradama nemaju što tražiti križevi, polumjeseci, davidove zvijezde ili pentagrami. Tito je bio službena religija Jugoslavije i pripada prošlosti. Ja ne živim u prošlosti niti u Jugoslaviji,  već živim u svjetovnoj državi čija državna religija nije kršćanstvo. Ako nekome nije jasno- mi smo prvenstveno građani RH, a tek onda vjernici, nevjernici, Srbi, Hrvati, Talijani, Mađari, lezbijke, homoseksualci, nacionalisti, ekstremisti....

----------


## .kala.

ja sam mama koja se izborila da se izbaci molitva iz državnog vrtića.
i zbog toga sam bila u sukobu sa mnogima, da ne kažem da su mi već palili lomaču.
(a i da ne govorim da u to vrijeme niti jedan roditelj iz vrtića nije stao na moju stranu da se ne zamjeri kome!! kad je sve prošlo, onda su mi došli dati potporu. da...)
kako bilo, izborila sam se.
borit ću se i protiv vjeronauka u školi za godinu dana.
ne čekam da netko drugi umjesto krene u borbu nego je sama pokrećem.

tražila sam pomoć i Protagore, krenula prema Ministarstvu.
neka mi samo jednom ostave dijete u hodniku bez nadzora dok traje sat vjeronauka krvi ću im se napit. crkva ima para više od svih, pa neka grade svoje škole i vrtiće i neka mole do besvjesti i neka se podvrgavaju indoktrinaciji, njihova stvar, ali u prava mene i mog djeteta se neće dirati. a znam dobro svoja prava. i ustav poznajem. čak i bibliju. caru carevo, a bogu božje.

----------


## Joe

ustvari, slika tita je odličan argument, ali ne za raspela već protiv njih.

možemo li imati učionice bez ideoloških obilježja? ili sa slikom nekog književnika, biologa, ili npr einsteina?

----------


## krojachica

> mene je to dugo mučilo, samo zato jer je ona vjernica. i odlučila sam da će to biti jedna od rijetkih stvari u kojima će biti because i said so (možda i jedina za sad). ipak sam joj ja mama, a ona još uvijek dijete. i koliko god joj davala slobodu odlučivanja, ovo je nešto u čemu sam odlučila preuzeti potpunu kontrolu.
> nisam se pokajala.


sretno!

----------


## jelena.O

možemo i mi bez ičega na zidu, ali ko pita nas

----------


## Deaedi

> ustvari, slika tita je odličan argument, ali ne za raspela već protiv njih.
> 
> možemo li imati učionice bez ideoloških obilježja? ili sa slikom nekog književnika, biologa, ili npr einsteina?


Slazem se!

----------


## winnerica

Ma nebih se ja toliko hvatala protiv vjerskih obilježja na zidu, budući da uz vjerski značaj imaju i kulturološko/povijesni aspekt. Mene u stvari smeta što se vjeronauk ocjenjuje, to mi fakat nikak s ničim nejde. :/

----------


## Joe

ali raspela nemaju šta tražiti na zidu učionice u školi u jednoj sekularnoj državi, zar ne? mjesto za raspela je u crkvama ili u domovima vjernika.

----------


## jelena.O

> ali raspela nemaju šta tražiti na zidu učionice u školi u jednoj sekularnoj državi, zar ne? mjesto za raspela je u crkvama ili u domovima vjernika.


kod nas nema raspela u učioni, ali ima u blagavaoni, i u jednom prostoru koji je višenamjenski i služi između ostalog najviše za nedeljnu misu.

----------


## Joe

Nedjeljna misa? U školi? Meni je to čudno.

----------


## In love

> moja je tražila da ide, ali mi ne damo. stvarno je malo stvari koje joj ne dopuštamo, ali ovo je jedna od njih. ne želim da sluša sadržaj tog predmeta i gotovo. zbog toga smo i inzistirali da bude u knjižnici i da nipošto ne bude na satu (iako se i to desilo par puta...).
> obzirom da se ona deklarira kao vjernica, morala sam joj objasniti zašto mi je ok da je vjernica, ali mi nije ok da ide na vjeronauk. ne znam je li u potpunosti shvatila, ali pokušala sam joj objasniti. 
> i da, ni ona nije izolirana, niti ju itko zeza, niti joj se čudi.


Ovako i naša. Izrazila je želju da ide, baš neki dan. Ali joj ne dam i gotovo. A nije izolirana jer ne ide, ni ništa, djeca su to tako prihvatila i gotovo. (ja sam se jako bojala kako će biti jer smo mala seoska škola u kojoj kao svi idu i svi sve znaju ali na kraju je ispalo da nije uopće tako, od njih 11 jih ne ide 4). 

A škola je odmah do crkve (kako to bude u starim seoskim školama) pa znaju pod odmor otić u crkvu (imaju super popa) ali meni to ne smeta (kad smo neki dan čekali L da završi sa nastavom, je srednji sin izrazio želju da uđemo u crvu, pa smo ušli...i kada smo izašli me je nešto ispitivao i na kraju zaključio da je Crkva nešto kao Cirkus, he he).
I sve pohvale školi jer imajo vjeronauk ujutro - prvi sat, i zadnji sat pa možemeo duže spavati ili ide prije doma.

Meni ne smeta vjeronauk u školama, smeta mi jer nema izbora - ili vjeronauk ili ništa  :Sad: ( (u našoj školi imaju još i muslimanski vjeronauk koji je u popodnevnim satima).

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> ma nemoj, mogu čuti samo dobro? kako za koga. ja ne želim da moja djeca slušaju bajke i da im se to potura pod istinu. 
> 
> moja kći isto sjedi na satu vjeronauka, jer nema opciju b. odnosno, može sama u knjižnicu, ali tamo su veća djeca, i nju je sram i strah. pa sjedi na satu.
> 
> hvala lijepa na tome. po meni to nije nikakvo rješenje, reći da problem ne postoji, jer tebe ne dotiče.



Ja bih ovo potpisala. Kao vjernica, naravno :Cool: .
Moja djeca idu na vjeronauk, ova mlađa je čak pobožna da te Bog sačuva :Grin: . 

Možda na prvu argument "ne uči se ništa loše" zvuči razumno, ali zapravo nije. Očigledno je teško uopće pojmiti nekome tko je unutar vjere da je punjenje  djetetove glave u školi bilo čime što se tiče vjerske doktrine ili "bajki" za ateista loše. Ili za pripadnika druge vjere. Ili onoga tko ne želi biti dio učenja Katoličke crkve.

Pokušala sam se zamisliti u Iranu ili negdje drugdje gdje nismo u većini i kako bih objasnila djetetu zašto (za  ocjenu) uči o Islamu.
Probala bih reći da je to dio dominantne kulture, civilizacije u kojoj živi, dio običaja, da će mu biti lakše snalaziti se, komunicirati s ostalom djecom,  kasnije ljudima, ako zna što je dio njihove vjere, o čemu oni pričaju, što znaju... tipa - znanje ne škodi, a hoće li pritom dijete postati baš neki vjernik, sumnjam,.... možda tek rijetko koje.

No, to mi je bila samo opcija protiv izolacije svog djeteta, čisto hipotetski sam razmišljala.

Prije nego su naša djeca uopće bila za školu, muž i ja smo bili posve suglasni - a, ne, ne, u školi ne ide na vjeronauk, samo u crkvi! 
No, nismo tada uopće znali da  više ni nema vjeronauka u crkvi, da je sve prebačeno na škole i da zapravo ni ne postoji neka savršena opcija, izbor, ni za jedne ni za druge.
Ja jesam vjernica,  i MM, ali on je neki "čudni", da sad ne objašnjavam, nema ništa protiv vjere, samo ima vrlo izražen osjećaj za civilnu, građansku državu bez nametanja bilo kakvog svjetonazora, tako da nitko sretniji od nas kad bi se  vjeronauk vratio u crkve, kao u doba našeg djetinjstva.
No, do punoljetnosti naše djece mislim da ništa od toga, previše je školovanog vjeroučiteljskog kadra, ni sad mnogi nemaju posla, kud bi s njima?

I još nešto oko teze - ne uče ništa loše. U principu i ne. Čak sam se pozitivno iznenadila da osim svetaca i sličnih "vjerskih bajki" ima jako lijepih tekstova, univerzalne prirode, o dobroti, prijateljstvu, pomaganju i sl. ,onakvih kakvi bi se za preporuku našli i ovdje na forumu.

No, neki drugi stavovi, osobito ako ih vjeroučitelj po osobnom nahođenju forsira, tipa o spolnosti, mogu biti itekako loši ljudima koji ih ne dijele.

Kao što se ovdje  na forumu od nekih vjernika moglo čuti da bi im bilo kakav zdravstveni/spolni/seksualni odgoj bio apriori loš ako bi se u bilo čemu kosio s njihovim svjetonazorom i da ne bi slali djecu na njega, dapače, baš mi je upalo u oči kako su silno nabrijani protiv, ne vidim zašto je onda teško shvatiti da je i ljudima koji se ne slažu s učenjem KC-e postojanje takvog sata u školi također nešto loše.

Osobito kad se uzme u obzir nesređenost boravka za vrijeme tog sata i drugi problemi koji se pritom navode.

----------


## Peterlin

> Ja bih ovo potpisala. Kao vjernica, naravno.
> Moja djeca idu na vjeronauk, ova mlađa je čak pobožna da te Bog sačuva. 
> 
> Možda na prvu argument "ne uči se ništa loše" zvuči razumno, ali zapravo nije. Očigledno je teško uopće pojmiti nekome tko je unutar vjere da je punjenje  djetetove glave u školi bilo čime što se tiče vjerske doktrine ili "bajki" za ateista loše. Ili za pripadnika druge vjere. Ili onoga tko ne želi biti dio učenja Katoličke crkve.
> 
> Pokušala sam se zamisliti u Iranu ili negdje drugdje gdje nismo u većini i kako bih objasnila djetetu zašto (za  ocjenu) uči o Islamu.
> Probala bih reći da je to dio dominantne kulture, civilizacije u kojoj živi, dio običaja, da će mu biti lakše snalaziti se, komunicirati s ostalom djecom,  kasnije ljudima, ako zna što je dio njihove vjere, o čemu oni pričaju, što znaju... tipa - znanje ne škodi, a hoće li pritom dijete postati baš neki vjernik, sumnjam,.... možda tek rijetko koje.
> 
> No, to mi je bila samo opcija protiv izolacije svog djeteta, čisto hipotetski sam razmišljala.
> ...


Neno, svaka ti čast, kao da si mene pitala... I moji idu na vjeronauk, ali nisam sretna kako je to riješeno. I baš mi se ne sviđa to što vjeronauka u crkvama više nema (imaju samo pripreme za sakramente i to dodatno opterećuje djecu koja moraju na vjeronauk u školi). Teoretski, može se jedne školske godine ne ići na nastavu vjeronauka ako želiš sakramente, ali zapravo djeca moraju ići.  Vjeronauk bi imao drugačiju težinu da se odvija u okviru crkve, bar ja tako mislim. Škola je svjetovno mjesto i obvezna je za sve, po zakonu. 

Moj stariji je u razredu gdje su mnogi roditelji iz istinskih vjerničkih obitelji bili prilično nezadovoljni nastavom vjeronauka, ali ljudi nisu imali nikakve mogućnosti izbora. S druge strane, nisam primijetila raspelo po razredima (imaju uokvirene grbove, kako i treba) nego samo u učionici vjeronauka, gdje i pripada. 

No, najgore je reći "što je - tu je" i gurati dalje jer većini tako odgovara (ili uopće ne razmišljaju o tome što je ispravno - to je tragedija). Naše je da s roditeljske strane prigovaramo i na svim mjestima, u školi i u crkvi, govorimo svoje mišljenje jasno i glasno. Jedino tako se stvari mogu promijeniti na bolje.

----------


## Felix

ne kuzim kako ikome moze biti razuman argument 'ne uci se nista lose'. po kojem kriteriju lose? po kojem kriteriju dobro?

uvijek me isponova fascinira kako vjernici nemaju razumijevanja za ljude koji ne pripadaju nijednoj religiji. nena, mislim da nisi mislila nista lose, ali bas mi je ovo upalo u oci. naravno da nije razuman argument, naravno da se uci dobro - za vjernike, a vise ili manje lose - za nevjernike.

ja ne zelim da mi dijete slusa o evi i adamu i izgonu iz raja i djevici koja je zacela bezgresno i isusu kojemu je otac bio bog. jer ne vjerujem u nista od toga i ne zelim da uci o tome na nacin ' to je apsolutna istina'. ne moze se dokazati da je istina i ako ce to uciti, a zelim da o tome sve zna jer je to dio opce kulture, zelim da mu to objasnimo mm i ja na nacin koji je primjeren nasim vjerskim, tj. agnostickim stanovistima.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> Možda na prvu argument "ne uči se ništa loše" zvuči razumno, ali zapravo nije. Očigledno je teško uopće pojmiti nekome tko je unutar vjere da je punjenje  djetetove glave u školi bilo čime što se tiče vjerske doktrine ili "bajki" za ateista loše. Ili za pripadnika druge vjere. Ili onoga tko ne želi biti dio učenja Katoličke crkve.


felix, ne znam gdje se to nismo razumjele? Pa ja sam napisala isto što i ti. Vjerniku to zvuči kao - "nije loše", ali 
mislim zato što je većini ljudi teško pojmiti da ono što je nekome dobro, drugome nije.

Ja se ne slažem s tim da nešto "nije loše"  samo zato što se to većini "čini dobro", ili što se većini religijskih tekstova poziva na nešto dobro.
Na to se poziva u većini religija, a opet, čim to nametnu kao nešto dominantno, rijetko donese nešto dobro.
Bogu Božje, caru carevo. Mislim da sam bila (pre)opširna i podosta jasna.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

pokušaj edita: meni nije teško pojmiti. shvatila sam da je argument "ne uče ništa loše" u principu - loš.

----------


## tanja_b

> ja ne zelim da mi dijete slusa o evi i adamu i izgonu iz raja i djevici koja je zacela bezgresno i isusu kojemu je otac bio bog. jer ne vjerujem u nista od toga i ne zelim da uci o tome na nacin ' to je apsolutna istina'. ne moze se dokazati da je istina i ako ce to uciti, a zelim da o tome sve zna jer je to dio opce kulture, zelim da mu to objasnimo mm i ja na nacin koji je primjeren nasim vjerskim, tj. agnostickim stanovistima.


Potpis.
Ali mimo samog vjeronauka, koji ima sadržaj takav kakav već ima, još više me smeta provlačenje vjere (čak ne mogu reći ni diskretno, jer to nije diskretno) kroz druge školske sadržaje. Ne mislim tu samo na raspela po učionicama (što više o tome razmišljam, sve više mi je to neprihvatljivo), nego na slike u udžbeniku prirode i društva, npr. (sa slikama svećenika i križeva na bar 3 mjesta u knjizi!) Ili kad su na likovnom morali slikati božićne jaslice. Ili kad mi je sin uz ispričavanje rekao da je u testu iz prirode morao napisati da za Božić ide u crkvu, iako on zna da to inače ne radimo. Pjesmice iz glazbenog ovaj put neću ni spominjati, to je još najbenignije od svega.
Ovo mi se čini puno gorim od satova vjeronauka kojima, na kraju, ipak ne mora prisustvovati.

----------


## Joe

slažem se, to poturanje religijskih sadržaja mi je neprihvatljivo.

----------


## cvijeta73

> slažem se, to poturanje religijskih sadržaja mi je neprihvatljivo.


ja moram priznati da meni - nije.
ako je državni praznik, dakle - državni praznik - božić i uskrs, a onda to znači da mora znati zašto je to državni praznik.
zašto se slavi. izuzimam ovo s odgovorom da se za božić ide u crkvu.
 :Undecided: 

meni npr užasno smeta što u prirodi, na dijelu koji govori o povijesti, sad smo u tome, se isti broj redaka odnosi na zločinačku NDH koja je trajala pišljive 3 godine, i na Jugoslaviju, koja je trajala 50 godina. sve je dobilo svoj prostor, i kraljevina SHS, i kraljevina Jugoslavija, a ta se skoro i preskočila.

----------


## jelena.O

> Nedjeljna misa? U školi? Meni je to čudno.


mi smo najmlađa župa i škola u Zagrebu nemamo adekvatno veliku crkvu, i ovak nas je puno izvad tog prostora ali ozvučenje je ok., zakaj je čudno, i u prvim danima RH je bila dosta takvih župa koje su se sastajale po školama, jako puno njih u N. Zagrebu, u jednu takvu sam i ja išla kad sam živjela u Travnom.

Ti očito nisi ni iz N.Z, ni iz zadpada ni iz Dubrave i sličnih krajeva

----------


## cvijeta73

edit - nisam stigla.
ovisi, naravno, na koji način je predstavljeno.  :Undecided:

----------


## Mima

@cvijeta - jedno je kad se uči što je Božić i kad i zašto se slavi, drugo je kad djeca npr. uče dane u tjednu pa je u knjizi iz PiD ilustracija za ono što se radi nedjeljom odlazak na misu. Takvih primjera po udžbeniku iz PiD ima stvarno more.

Inače - vjeronauk je predmet koji ima stvarno lijepi sadržaj, osobito sada u korizmeno vrijeme mi je lijepo kako uče o praštanju i pomirenju pa se to primjenjuje na odnose među djecom u razredu; zato mislim da ljudima čija djeca idu na vjeronauk često izleti to famozno ' ne mogu naučiti ništa loše'. No treba shvatiti da je vjeronauk - vjerski odgoj pa normalno da je ljudima čija djeca ne idu na vjeronauk neprihvatljivo da djeca sjede na tom satu (kod nas ne ide jedno jedino dijete, i isto je na početku predloženo da sjedi na satu ali mama je odmah izrazila negodovanje i sad ne znam kako je ta situacija riješena, mislim da je dijete sa učiteljom).

----------


## jelena.O

> Potpis.
> Ali mimo samog vjeronauka, koji ima sadržaj takav kakav već ima, još više me smeta provlačenje vjere (čak ne mogu reći ni diskretno, jer to nije diskretno) kroz druge školske sadržaje. Ne mislim tu samo na raspela po učionicama (što više o tome razmišljam, sve više mi je to neprihvatljivo), nego na slike u udžbeniku prirode i društva, npr. (sa slikama svećenika i križeva na bar 3 mjesta u knjizi!) Ili kad su na likovnom morali slikati božićne jaslice. Ili kad mi je sin uz ispričavanje rekao da je u testu iz prirode morao napisati da za Božić ide u crkvu, iako on zna da to inače ne radimo. Pjesmice iz glazbenog ovaj put neću ni spominjati, to je još najbenignije od svega..


isti sadržaj prati i njemački i engleski, to nitko nije spomenuo

----------


## Mima

> Potpis.
>  Ili kad mi je sin uz ispričavanje rekao da je u testu iz prirode morao napisati da za Božić ide u crkvu, iako on zna da to inače ne radimo.


Pa ovo je recimo ono famozno pitanje što je "točno". Jer ako je pitanje u testu iz prirode Što radiš na Božić onda je po meni odgovor ležim na kauču i gledam crtiće savršeno točan.

----------


## jelena.O

da i zakaj tak nije napisal, pa ništ mu nitko ne bi rekel.

----------


## cvijeta73

> @cvijeta - jedno je kad se uči što je Božić i kad i zašto se slavi, drugo je kad djeca npr. uče dane u tjednu pa je u knjizi iz PiD ilustracija za ono što se radi nedjeljom odlazak na misu. Takvih primjera po udžbeniku iz PiD ima stvarno more.
> 
> .


ma slažem se.
bezveze pišem, sad sam se sjetila kako me iznerviralo pitanje iz prirode (ne za ocjenu) - napiši svoju usksrnu molitvu. al kad sam pročitala odgovor od J, prošla me ljutnja jer sam umrla od smijeha  :Laughing: 
on jadan napisao "zdravo oče naš"  :Laughing:

----------


## tanja_b

> isti sadržaj prati i njemački i engleski, to nitko nije spomenuo


Za njemački ne znam, u knjigama iz engleskog za 1. razred nisam vidjela ništa slično.




> Pa ovo je recimo ono famozno pitanje što je "točno". Jer ako je pitanje u testu iz prirode Što radiš na Božić onda je po meni odgovor ležim na kauču i gledam crtiće savršeno točan.


Da, mojem će valjda na pitanje "Što radiš za Uskrs" točan odgovor biti "Planinarim s društvom"  :Grin: 
Iskreno, ne bih imala ništa protiv da on tako odgovori, ali isto tako sam sigurna da neće. Jer jako dobro zna koji odgovor se od njega očekuje. I jer poštuje autoritet učiteljice (nije li na nekoj drugoj temi bilo govora o tome kako djeca ne poštuju autoritete?).

----------


## prima

> da i zakaj tak nije napisal, pa ništ mu nitko ne bi rekel.


to stvarno ovisi od učitelja, zar ne?
mi smo imali slučaj kad nećak nije za domaći rad nacrtao svoju svijeću sa pričesti, jer nije prošao taj obred niti tu svijeću ima (predmet PiD). pa dobio jedinicu. i bukvicu.
pa tata otišao u školu  :Grin:

----------


## winnerica

Sad ću biti zločesta, pa priupitati slijedeće; zbog čega ljudi koji nisu pripadnici RKC čine slijedeće: 
- prilikom izjašnjavanja u popisu stanovništva - izjasne se kao vjernici (odatle impozantna brojka); 
- primaju uredno Božićnicu; 
- za Božić, Uskrs i ostale vjerske blagdane (o.k. jesu i državni - ali stvar je i principa tj. osobnog stava, zar ne?!) uredno ostanu doma s djecom (nemojmo tu o tome kak    imamo malo vremena, pitanje je blagdana vjerskog); 
- opustoše shopping centre, okite drvce, kupuju i očekuju poklone?! 

Lastane jesam li sve nabrojila? Licemjerje?

----------


## ivarica

pa otkad je božićnica nagrada vjernicima?
ajme, ajme
pa ne isplacuje ga crkva
tako se zove samo zbog razdoblja u kojem se isplacuje, a inace je to vise kao godisnja nagrada poslodavca radniku
ali dala si mi dobru ideju, nasa nagrada se odsad vise nece tako zvati  :Smile: 

na ostala pitanja moj odgovor je negativan
pa cista srca kazem nisam licemjerna

(ali ne mislim nit da jesu ovi ostali)

----------


## Cubana

> Sad ću biti zločesta, pa priupitati slijedeće; zbog čega ljudi koji nisu pripadnici RKC čine slijedeće: 
> - prilikom izjašnjavanja u popisu stanovništva - izjasne se kao vjernici (odatle impozantna brojka); 
> - primaju uredno Božićnicu; 
> - za Božić, Uskrs i ostale vjerske blagdane (o.k. jesu i državni - ali stvar je i principa tj. osobnog stava, zar ne?!) uredno ostanu doma s djecom (nemojmo tu o tome kak    imamo malo vremena, pitanje je blagdana vjerskog); 
> - opustoše shopping centre, okite drvce, kupuju i očekuju poklone?! 
> 
> Lastane jesam li sve nabrojila? Licemjerje?


Fulala si skroz.
To su državni praznici. Isto tako slavimo 5.8. i ja i npr oni građani RH koji nisu imali potrebu biti oslobođeni. 
I dan antifašističke borbe. Nisam se protiv nikoga borila, kaj da i to odradim?
Božićnica nije dar od malog Isusa nego nagrada od poslodavca, kao i regres. 
Očekuju poklone? Od koga? Svojih najbližih? Djeda Mraza?
O izjašnjavanju ne bih.

----------


## Mima

Ne razumijem baš ova pitanja i ne bih rekla da su zločesta nego nekaj drugo.

"Božićnica" je kolokvijalni naziv, Božić i Uskrs su državni praznici, pa bi ljudi koji nisu vjernici trebali, što - ići i sjediti u praznom uredu !? Što se tiče shopping centara, bora i poklona, netko to radi a netko sigurno i ne, i to je stvar običaja (a mogla bi se opet započeti i rasprava o tome što je bilo prije). A može se pitati i zašto vjernici opustoše shopping centre i kakve to ima veze sa Božićem.

----------


## Cubana

Imam susjede muslimane koji uredno kite bor i farbaju jaja. 
Ne slave Božić niti Uskrs nego sa svojom djecom njeguju običaje koji odražavaju taj praznik.
I koji ni nisu nužno dio blagdana kao takvog.

----------


## prima

> Sad ću biti zločesta, pa priupitati slijedeće; zbog čega ljudi koji nisu pripadnici RKC čine slijedeće: 
> - prilikom izjašnjavanja u popisu stanovništva - izjasne se kao vjernici (odatle impozantna brojka); 
> - primaju uredno Božićnicu; 
> - za Božić, Uskrs i ostale vjerske blagdane (o.k. jesu i državni - ali stvar je i principa tj. osobnog stava, zar ne?!) uredno ostanu doma s djecom (nemojmo tu o tome kak    imamo malo vremena, pitanje je blagdana vjerskog); 
> - opustoše shopping centre, okite drvce, kupuju i očekuju poklone?! 
> 
> Lastane jesam li sve nabrojila? Licemjerje?


zašto ti nisi primjetila do postoje ljudi oko tebe koji ne rade ništa od navedenog 
( ja, npr.; nije da bi odbila konkretno primanje koje se zove "Prigodna nagrada radniku (godišnje)", ja bi uzela u koje god hoćeš doba godine, u ljeto bi to bio K-15, u decembru božićnica, baš me briga, ali mi nedaju, šmrc) ? 

a kako su ljudi licemjerni kad čine bilo što od navedenog?  

-pripadnik SPS se ima izjasniti kao "nije vjernik"?
-dio plaće koji se isplaćuje samo malo drugačije će odbiti? 
-na uskrs će provaliti u školu i posjesti djecu u klupe?
-iz principa neće kupiti hranu za 25.12., jer tada da bi bio nelicemjeran neće jesti? platiće autorska prava za jelku i jaja RKC jer je upravo ona izmislila i patentirala taj običaj? ima li isus žiro na koji se plaća ako ofarbaš jaje, bez da si pripadnik RKC?

----------


## vitika

na popisu se nismo izjasnili kao vjernici, a svake godine uredno s djecom farbamo jaja i kitimo bor i ucim ih da su to nasi narodni obicaji i bas me briga sto netko drugi ima na to reci.
ovo ostalo su cure vec sve prokomentirale.

----------


## mama courage

pitanje ili jest zločesto ili prilično ignorantsko, neka si svatko tko ga tako javno (ili potajno, iza leđa) postavi ujedno i sam odgovori što je htio postići takvim pitanjem? diskreditirati nevjernike? pod plaštom tolerancije i lažne naivnosti konačno im pokazati kakvi su?  :Rolling Eyes:  ili fakat kroz život ide (toliko) zatvorenih očiju i uistinu ne poznaje (hrvatsku) zbilju u kojoj živimo i o kojoj svjedoče nereligiozne osobe na raznoraznim topicima/novinskim natpisima i sl. ili se namjerno pravi blesav nad religioznom nastrljivošću u javnom prostoru i činjenicom da nevjernici ne žive u hermetički nereligioznom (javnom) prostoru (koliko god se dičili sekularnošću) ili nemaju kontakt (pa prije svega obiteljskog) s vjernicima? zašto mi ateisti u hrvatskoj ne slavimo hanuku ili neki mormonski praznik? zašto, o gle čuda, znamo "proslavljati" baš božić i to, opet, gle čuda, katolički? pitam se, pitam se...

----------


## tanja_b

Nikad se nismo izjašnjavali kao vjernici, ne farbamo jaja, ne idemo u shopping centre (u prosincu pogotovo!), a bor smo kitili i prije, taj običaj (kao ni farbanje jaja, uostalom) nema veze s katolicizmom. Kako Mima reče, moglo bi se raspravljati što je bilo prije, ali to na ovom mjestu zaista nema smisla.
Svejedno, svako toliko se u ovakvoj i sličnim raspravama kao krajnji argument potegne pitanje božićno-uskrsnih običaja. Ne znam samo kakve to veze ima s vjeronaukom u školi  :Confused: 
Ili bi trebalo zaključiti: Ako slavite Božić, izvolite upisati dijete na školski vjeronauk i nemate se što buniti ?
Što se tiče vjerskih sadržaja u drugim predmetima, oni bi se mogli predstaviti na itekako prikladniji način, da se hoće. Nije stvar u sadržaju, nego u načinu predstavljanja.

----------


## pikula

Nadam se da ćete se jednako boriti i za prava djece koje neće pohađati spolni odgoj u školi! Tražimo ista prava, pa makar sjedili u knjižnici,na hodniku ili u zahodu!

----------


## vitika

> Nadam se da ćete se jednako boriti i za prava djece koje neće pohađati spolni odgoj u školi! Tražimo ista prava, pa makar sjedili u knjižnici,na hodniku ili u zahodu!


ne znam kako bi se pohadanje spolnog odgoja uopce moglo usporedivati s vjeronaukom! spolni odgoj spada u ucenje djece zicotnim cinjenicama vezanim za njihovo tijelo, a vjera je to sto sam naziv i kaze VJERA.

----------


## pikula

za činjenice imamo biologiju
spolni odgoj  u osnovnoj školi priprema djecu za slučaj ranog stupanja u spolne odnose što je protivno zakonu, a i mojem odgoju.

----------


## prima

> Nadam se da ćete se jednako boriti i za prava djece koje neće pohađati spolni odgoj u školi! *Tražimo ista prava*, pa makar sjedili u knjižnici,na hodniku ili u zahodu!


koja ista prava?

----------


## pikula

da predmet bude izborni i da djeca ne mogu ići bez pristanka roditelja

----------


## prima

izbor da se u sekularnoj državi djeca u državnim školama školuju prema religijskim programima,pravo da religiozna učenja budu školski program,
ili u protivnom mogućnost ne sudjelovanja u takvom programu, i izbor ne/pohađanja vjeronauka nije isto.

----------


## cvijeta73

> Tražimo ista prava, pa makar sjedili u knjižnici,na hodniku ili u zahodu!


ili na satu, neće čuti ništa loše  :Grin:

----------


## magriz

> ili na satu, neće čuti ništa loše


 :Naklon:

----------


## pikula

dobra fora priznajem  :Smile: 
ja to nikad nisam tvrdila, ali dobra je

----------


## pikula

ateizam je jednako toliko ideologija, koliko je katolička vjera religija, pa ako škole trebaju biti sekularne u smislu odvajanja crkve od države, onda nek budu i odvojene od ideoloških i svjetonazorskih programa, odnosno nek to budu izborni predmeti.

----------


## ms. ivy

a) kako je ateizam ideologija?
b) je li se ikad govorilo o predmetu "ateizam" u školama?
c) kakve veze ima ateizam sa spolnim i zdravstvenim odgojem?

i na kraju za onaj drugi topic, ispremiješali su se... d) kako taj odgoj potiče na rane spolne odnose?

----------


## winnerica

> zašto ti nisi primjetila do postoje ljudi oko tebe koji ne rade ništa od navedenog 
> ( ja, npr.; nije da bi odbila konkretno primanje koje se zove "Prigodna nagrada radniku (godišnje)", ja bi uzela u koje god hoćeš doba godine, u ljeto bi to bio K-15, u decembru božićnica, baš me briga, ali mi nedaju, šmrc) ? 
> 
> a kako su ljudi licemjerni kad čine bilo što od navedenog?  
> 
> -pripadnik SPS se ima izjasniti kao "nije vjernik"?
> -dio plaće koji se isplaćuje samo malo drugačije će odbiti? 
> -na *uskrs* će provaliti u školu i posjesti djecu u klupe? *USKRS JE REDOVITO NEDJELJOM!*
> -iz principa neće kupiti hranu za 25.12., jer tada da bi bio nelicemjeran neće jesti? platiće autorska prava za jelku i jaja RKC jer je upravo ona izmislila i patentirala taj običaj? ima li isus žiro na koji se plaća ako ofarbaš jaje, bez da si pripadnik RKC?



Gle, nisam mislila na ove krajnosti, naravno da to neće jer ga život nosi kroz druga polja...
Mislila sam na ono - stvar principa! Nisi vjernik (nebitno koji), onda ne želiš da ti se da ta simbolična naknada u vidu Božićnice, nek se zove K15 ak je isplate. Kužiš?
Onda, ide Božić, treba na poslu organizirati dežurstvo, javi se, daj vjerniku šansu da bude doma s obitelji, pa budi na poslu (a ne ko kod mene oni koji redovito sve "slave").
Onda dođe izjašnjavanje o vjeroispovjesti, pa reci da nisi vjernik, da baš vidim brojku na popisu stanovništva, evo živo me zanima.
A kaj se dotikavle slavljenja vjerskih blagdana na razini države, pa kaj to nije sklopljen ugovor s Vatikanom? Je! Znači, zahvaljujući Vatikanu i zločestom Papi i nevjernici ostaju doma za blagdane!!! Jer, sjećamo se barem mi stariji, u "neka" druga vremena išli smo doslovno u školu i na _Uskrsni ponedjeljak_ i na Božić ak je bio u tjednu...
O autorskim pravima nebih, mislim da i sama vidiš da si pretjerala u krajnost...

----------


## sanja48

> za činjenice imamo biologiju
> spolni odgoj u osnovnoj školi priprema djecu za slučaj ranog stupanja u spolne odnose što je protivno zakonu, a i mojem odgoju.


koliko sam ja shvatila jos se ne zna da li ce to biti zaseban predmet ili ce se sadrzaj koji se smatra potrebnim uklopiti u vec postojece predmete (s cim bih se ja prije slozila - biologija, psihologija, itd)
ja to NIKAKO nisam shvatila kao pripremu za rano stupanje u spolne odnose, cak bih se usudila reci da kao rezultat, ako ista uopce bude od toga, ocekujem ako vec ne kasnije onda bar promisljenije, iz pravih razloga, svjesni mogucih posljedica, nacina na koji se mogu zastititi....

----------


## pikula

Ideologija = skup ideja koje čine osnovu neke ekonomske,,filozofske ili političke teorije ili koje podržava neka grupa ili osoba

----------


## marta

Ja donekle shvaacm zasto neki misle da bi spolni odgoj mogao biti poticaj na rane spolne odnose, ali mi se ipak cini da je tu rijec o djelomicnom podcjenjivanju i djece i naseg roditeljskog utjecaja nanjih. Pretpostavljam da se radi o ideji da se djeci prezentiraju informacije iz kojih ona mogu zakljuciti da se od njih ocekuje da imaju spolne odnose kad se vec o tim spolnim odnosima prica. Iako mogu to razumjeti, ne mogu na to tako gledati. Meni to izgleda kao da im ne pricamo o ovisnostima zato da ih ne bi potakli u ovisnosti, nelogicno mi je i iako su djeca mislim da mogu razluciti neke stvari.

----------


## ms. ivy

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atheism

----------


## pikula

Ms Ivy
Ideologija = skup ideja koje čine osnovu neke ekonomske,,filozofske ili političke teorije ili koje podržava neka grupa ili osoba
ne taj svjetonazor se uvijek skriva iz raznih "znanstvenih" i "etičkih" floskula kao da je to suprotno religijskom 
ovakav program kakav se sprema ima veze itekakve s odgojem bez granica i nepoštovanjem obiteljskih civilizacijskih vrijednosti
ili potiče na ranije stupanje davanjem legitimiteta ili će im zgaditi na duži rok što potvrđuju brojne tužbe zbog pishotraume u državama koje suprovodile liberalne programe u osamdesetima samo toga nema na naslovnicama

----------


## magriz

ja ne želim da moje dijete nastavnica uči da nema boga, ali isto tako niti da ga ima. taj dio ću odraditi s njim doma i u crkvi. 
ali molim te mi pojasni na koje ideološke i svjetonazorske programe misliš, ne shvaćam to. osim ako ne misliš da edukacija kako dolazi do stvaranja novog života te čemu služi spolni odnos spada u ideološke programe

----------


## Mima

> Pretpostavljam da se radi o ideji da se djeci prezentiraju informacije iz kojih ona mogu zakljuciti da se od njih ocekuje da imaju spolne odnose kad se vec o tim spolnim odnosima prica.


Ja moram priznati da baš to nikako ne mogu razumjeti; ne mogu razumjeti tu ideju da bi informiranost potakla na ranije spolne odnose, jer se meni čini da je upravo suprotno. Nikako mi nije prihvatljivo da bi informiranost o ovakvoj temi mogla biti nešto loše (zaisto najiskrenije uopće ne razumijem otpor prema uvođenju spolnog odgoja)

----------


## pikula

magriz - isto tako ja i neću da mi djetetu od 12 godina priča o pobačaju i queer populaciji u kontekstu nastajanja novog života i najintimnijih doživljaja koji ih tek čekaju i za koje želim da vežu samo lijepe asocijacije. 
I ja misilim da mogu tu odgojnu funkciju izvršiti unutar obitelji, a ako trebam pomoć ići ću liječniku, u savjetovalište i dijete će ići po stručan i osoban savjet i preventivno kad i kako ja procjenim, kao što sam i ja išla i moja mama. To što žene ne idu ginekologu  ni na papa test do trudnoće nije pitanje škole nego kućnog odgoja i preventivne medicine koju smo mi u našoj državi skoro zatrli pa sad uvozimo jeftine surogate.
 Pitajte se da li djeca u privatnim skupim školama imaju ovakve idiotske edukacije ili imaju vrhunsku biologiju, a osjetljivim temama razgovaraju 4 oka s liječnikom, savjetnikom, psihologom...

----------


## ms. ivy

pikula, možda ti o tom programu znaš nešto što ja ne znam.

odgoj  bez granica i nepoštivanje obiteljskih civilizacijskih vrijednosti su  strašne uvrede. mogu sad navoditi primjere u kojima su djeca iz  "ateističkih" obitelji pokazala puno više razumijevanja i poštovanja prema  bližnjem od djece iz "tradicionalnih" obitelji, i to primjere koji  izravno odražavaju utjecaj odgoja u obitelji.

i kao što mima kaže, nikako ne mogu shvatiti kako kvalitetna informacija ili poticanje samopoštovanja može djecu poslati na krivi put.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

A da ovih zadnjih pet-šest postova prebacite tamo na topic o (eventualnom) uvođenju spolnog odgoja u školi, ili bar proširenju (i produbljenju) te tematike u školi?

----------


## ms. ivy

imaš pravo, skrenule smo kod izjednačavanja sp. odgoja s ateizmom.

----------


## pikula

sori ja sam se tu raspisala jer sam mislila da imamo isti problem - nepohađanje izbornog predmeta,ali još se ne zna da li će bit predmet ili ne pa je to tu još prerano
a što se tiče uvreda, ne znam koga sam uvrjedila? čime? to je u sukobu s mojim odgojnim vrijednostima, kao što je nekome vjeronauk zašto je to uvreda?

----------


## mama courage

ateizam nije isto što i sekularnost. ponekad poželim da te sekularnosti nema, pa da svi - bilo nevjernici ili vjernici - shvate njeno pravo značenje.

----------


## pikula

a ja priželjkujem da se dosljedno provodi i za ideološke i svjetonazorske udruge

----------


## magriz

> sori ja sam se tu raspisala jer sam mislila da imamo isti problem - nepohađanje izbornog predmeta,ali još se ne zna da li će bit predmet ili ne pa je to tu još prerano
> a što se tiče uvreda, ne znam koga sam uvrjedila? čime? to je u sukobu s mojim odgojnim vrijednostima, kao što je nekome vjeronauk zašto je to uvreda?


a biologija? teorija evolucije?

----------


## pikula

nemam što na to odgovoriti- čitaš samo djelove mojih postova? ne znam kako si me inače zamjenila za RG ili nekog drugog

----------


## isvetica

Mislim da je uspoređivanje spolnog odgoja s vjeronaukom malo nelogično, jer se svi seksamo manje više isto, dok vjeru prakticiramo svatko na svoj način

----------


## prima

> Gle, nisam mislila na ove krajnosti, naravno da to neće jer ga život nosi kroz druga polja...


ja neznam što ima _krajnije_ od proglašavanja licemjerjem kad onaj tko nije pripadink RKC na popisu stanovništva izjavi da je vjernik.a to si ti napisala.
pa poste i druge vjere, zar to stvarno treba posebno naglašavati?
i sve što si navela je zatvaranje očiju pred očiglednim-da postoje ljudi koji ne rade ništa od onog što si ti izabrala kao licemjerno, no ti si izabrala da ne vidiš te ljude.
ja ne smatram te stvari licemjernim, a opet baš ništa od toga ne radim. 




> Mislila sam na ono - stvar principa! Nisi vjernik (nebitno koji), onda ne želiš da ti se da ta simbolična naknada u vidu Božićnice, nek se zove K15 ak je isplate. Kužiš?


ne kužim, jer kako sam već rekla, a) ne zove se božićnica nego prigodna nagrada radniku, i b) to je (bila bi) moja pošteno zarađena lova
to što ju kolokvijalno nazivaju božićnicom je potpuno nebitno, ma da je i službeni naziv, a nije.




> Onda, ide Božić, treba na poslu organizirati dežurstvo, javi se, daj vjerniku šansu da bude doma s obitelji, pa budi na poslu (a ne ko kod mene oni koji redovito sve "slave").


a dijete ostavi u ...? jaslicama? ne rade. 
nemam ništa protiv rada na božić, ili bilo koji drugi dan, dok god se poštuje moje pravo na propisan broj slobodnih dana, ali zakoni na sreću vrijede jednako za sve, pa kad je nešto državni praznik, e onda svima jednako, zašto bi ateist imao veću obvezu od tebe raditi?  



> Onda dođe izjašnjavanje o vjeroispovjesti, pa reci da nisi vjernik, da baš vidim brojku na popisu stanovništva, evo živo me zanima.


aktivno se zalažem (i na ovom forumu)  da se ljudi koji nisu vjernici upravo tako i izjašnjavaju 



> A kaj se dotikavle slavljenja vjerskih blagdana na razini države, pa kaj to nije sklopljen ugovor s Vatikanom? Je! Znači, zahvaljujući Vatikanu i zločestom Papi i nevjernici ostaju doma za blagdane!!! Jer, sjećamo se barem mi stariji, u "neka" druga vremena išli smo doslovno u školu i na _Uskrsni ponedjeljak_ i na Božić ak je bio u tjednu...


mislim da proglašavanje vjerskih praznika državnim nije regulirano ugovorom sa vatikanom,ali svejedno,  kako ti to zamišljaš? da se vjernicima ima platiti 8 dana godišnje bez obveze dolaska na posao, a ateistima ne? 



> O autorskim pravima nebih, mislim da i sama vidiš da si pretjerala u krajnost...


pa i nisam, možda ti misliš da su običaji kićenja jelke/bora i bojanja jaja potekli iz rkc, da je to na nekakav način njihova ekskluziva, no to jednostavno nije istina, pa nije licemjerno ako ljudi odluče obilježavati zimski solsticij i proljetni ekvinocij baš takvim aktivnostima, iako ne pripadaju rkc. srećom godišnji ciklusi sunce/zemlja nisu regulirani od strane rkc.

----------


## isvetica

> Sad ću biti zločesta, pa priupitati slijedeće; zbog čega ljudi koji nisu pripadnici RKC čine slijedeće: 
> - prilikom izjašnjavanja u popisu stanovništva - izjasne se kao vjernici (odatle impozantna brojka); 
> - primaju uredno Božićnicu; 
> - za Božić, Uskrs i ostale vjerske blagdane (o.k. jesu i državni - ali stvar je i principa tj. osobnog stava, zar ne?!) uredno ostanu doma s djecom (nemojmo tu o tome kak    imamo malo vremena, pitanje je blagdana vjerskog); 
> - opustoše shopping centre, okite drvce, kupuju i očekuju poklone?! 
> 
> Lastane jesam li sve nabrojila? Licemjerje?


,
Đizs, ovako je slično i moja sveki reagirala kad je došla teta popisivač, i ja se izjasnila kao agnostik, a dijete se ne izjašnjava. Poštujem selo i zemlju te obitelj u koju sam se udala, pa tako i njihove običaje. Muž mi je katolik, pa njemu za ljubav i djeci za veselje spremam festu i kitim.
Protupitanje: zašto toliki vjernici slave Novu Godinu?

----------


## winnerica

Isvetica, Nova Godina se obilježava i unutar Crkve; nije isključivo svjetovna.

----------


## jelena.O

> Onda, ide Božić, treba na poslu organizirati dežurstvo, javi se, daj vjerniku šansu da bude doma s obitelji, pa budi na poslu (a ne ko kod mene oni koji redovito sve "slave").


moj buraz dela u bolnici znači i petak i svetak, i uvijek ga zapadne bilo Božić, bilo štefanje bilo Uskrs ili Uskrsni ponedjeljak iili sve skupa, i ništ ne gunđa.

----------


## isvetica

> Isvetica, Nova Godina se obilježava i unutar Crkve; nije isključivo svjetovna.


 Državni praznici i blagdani u Republici Hrvatskoj koji su ujedno i neradni dani:

01. 01. Nova godina - Nedjelja
06. 01. Bogojavljanje ili Sveta tri kralja - Petak
08. 04. Uskrs - Nedjelja
09. 04. Uskršnji ponedjeljak - Ponedjeljak
01. 05. Praznik rada - Utorak
07. 06. Tijelovo - Četvrtak
22. 06. Dan antifašističke borbe - Petak
25. 06. Dan državnosti - Ponedjeljak
05. 08. Dan domovinske zahvalnosti - Nedjelja
15. 08. Velika Gospa - Srijeda
08. 10. Dan neovisnosti - Ponedjeljak
01. 11. Dan svih svetih - Četvrtak
25. 12. Božić - Utorak
26. 12. Sveti Stjepan - Srijeda


To je onda 8 blagdana i 5 praznika?

----------


## prima

> Isvetica, Nova Godina se obilježava i unutar Crkve; nije isključivo svjetovna.


 :Laughing:  pa naravno da se obilježava, i 1.maj je sv.josip radnik

tako su božić i uskrs i zauzeli mjesta u kalendaru pretvaranjem već postojećih svečanosti u svoje.

PS ispričavam se pokretačici teme, i svima koji su ovdje pričali on topic, na mom doprinosu raskupusavanju ove teme, neću više :Embarassed:

----------


## winnerica

> moj buraz dela u bolnici znači i petak i svetak, i uvijek ga zapadne bilo Božić, bilo štefanje bilo Uskrs ili Uskrsni ponedjeljak iili sve skupa, i ništ ne gunđa.


Vidiš, ja isto radim u bolnici, isto petak i svetak, ne gunđam, ali se baš "slučajno" potrefi da puno onih koji su cijelu godinu deklarirani ateiste elegantno podvinu rep kad je dogovor tko će raditi za Božić ili Uskrs, tj. ne ponude se.

Isvetica, sorry, nisam ubrala kaj hoćeš reći s tim popisom praznika/blagdana? Pa imamo kalendar doma...

----------


## isvetica

> Vidiš, ja isto radim u bolnici, isto petak i svetak, ne gunđam, ali se baš "slučajno" potrefi da puno onih koji su cijelu godinu deklarirani ateiste elegantno podvinu rep kad je dogovor tko će raditi za Božić ili Uskrs, tj. ne ponude se.
> 
> Isvetica, sorry, nisam ubrala kaj hoćeš reći s tim popisom praznika/blagdana? Pa imamo kalendar doma...


Po čemu su radnici vjernici bolji pa zaslužuju (po tebi) više neradnih dana? Moj je muž konobar pa radi kako ga potrefi

----------


## winnerica

> Po čemu su radnici vjernici bolji pa zaslužuju (po tebi) više neradnih dana? Moj je muž konobar pa radi kako ga potrefi


Nisu po meni ni bolji ni gori! Pročitaj kaj sam prvo napisala!
A napisala sam: zbog čega čovjek koji se npr. deklarira ateistom ne ode raditi na neki dan koji je vjerski blagdan - ukoliko mu to služba dozvoljava (ofkors, za uzvrat uzme neki drugi dan slobodnim) - da - čisto iz svojih principa, dakle da potkrijepi svoje deklariranje. 
Otišli smo totalno ot...

----------


## isvetica

Zato što tada većina obitelji i prijatelja, a sva djeca imaju slobodno, neovisno o vjeri, pa se ukazuje rijetka prilika za okupljanje. U mojoj obitelji je praznik rada bio najdraži mi praznik, jer smo svi zajedno išli na izlet sa obiteljskim prijateljima.

----------


## pujica

a ja vas molim da se vratimo na temu, a to su primjeri diskriminacije djece koja ne idu na vjeronauk...

----------


## mama courage

eto, istrkeljah svoje u kameru.  :Grin:  pa ćemo vidjeti koliko će me ljudi još zblokirati na fejsu.  :Razz:  :Grin:

----------


## isvetica

> eto, istrkeljah svoje u kameru.  pa ćemo vidjeti koliko će me ljudi još zblokirati na fejsu.


Čestitam na hrabrosti!

----------


## pomikaki

> Čestitam na hrabrosti!


 i ja  :Klap: 
kad će se moći gledati?

----------


## rahela

> eto, istrkeljah svoje u kameru.  pa ćemo vidjeti koliko će me ljudi još zblokirati na fejsu.


a ja ću ti u to ime poslati zahtjev za prijateljstvom  :pivo:

----------


## nina32

i ja.

----------


## darva

MC, i moje cestitke  :Klap:  
Ja u stvari nisam cula da je u ijednoj skoli taj problem rijesen globalno. Uvijek to ostaje uciteljici pa sve zavisi od njene dobre volje i mogucnosti. Moj sin ne ide jedini u cijeloj generaciji. I uciteljica i vjerouciteljica su super, izasle su u susret sa rasporedom pa imamo prve sate. Nije bilo (nadam se da ce tako i ostati) nikakvih negativnih komentara. Ali ja sam radila u nekoliko skola i nazalost bilo je neukusnih(blago receno) primjedbi na racun ucenika koji ne idu na vjeronauk.

----------


## deedee

Prosle godine je kod nas bilo troje koji nisu isli na vjeronauk, ove godine cetvero!
Vjerujem da ce ta brojka i dalje rasti, i kada ce skola imati 6-8 ucenika koji jurcaju po skoli za vrijeme sata, odjednom ce se sigurno  naci nacin da ih se organizira.

----------


## mamitzi

prošle godine ovdje sam na forumu pitala što je s djecom koja ne idu na vjeronauk i još jednom zahvaljujem mamama koje su me umirile. 
filip je jedno od troje djece u razredu. jednom je vjeronauk u sredini i oni su ili kod pedagogoice ili u knjižnici, a drugi put je prvi sat što je nam nezgodno jer ga muž vodi kod dide i onda ga dida vodi u školu. nadamo se da će uskoro savladati zaključavanje i ići jednom tjedno sam u školu.
nikad se nije žalio da ga djeca ismijavaju i nema želju upisati se na vjeronauk niti  ići sa muževom obitelji, koja je vrlo religiozna, u crkvu. odemo jednom godišnj na godišnjicu smrti njegove bake na misu i to je sve.
svejedno sam zabrinuta. više ne za odbacivanje od kolektiva nego općenito za pripadanje razredu u kojem djecu podučavaju idejama koje su za mene problematične i opasne.

----------


## seven of nine

Ja sad tu upadam kao padobranac, ali bas mi je nevjerojatno da se u danasnjem svijetu, u 21. stoljecu, jos uvijek cudno gleda na onu djecu koja ne pohadaju vjeronauk.  Bas me zanima hoce li se nesto promijeniti do trenutka kad moje dijete krene u skolu..  ja sam isla, jer sam tako odgojena, ali mislim da moje dijete nece ici-  osim ako se ssmo ne izjasni da zeli. I bas me briga za tamo neke dusebriznike koji ce mene i nju cudno gledati zbog toga  :Shock: 
A sto se tice sexualnog odgoja u skolama: da, ima roditelja koji zele i znaju sa svohom djecom razgovarati o tome i, ali oni su u manjiniNe vidim nista lose u tome da ih skola obrazuje u tom pogledu.

----------


## tanjads

> Državni praznici i blagdani u Republici Hrvatskoj koji su ujedno i neradni dani:
> 
> 01. 01. Nova godina - Nedjelja
> 06. 01. Bogojavljanje ili Sveta tri kralja - Petak
> 08. 04. Uskrs - Nedjelja
> 09. 04. Uskršnji ponedjeljak - Ponedjeljak
> 01. 05. Praznik rada - Utorak
> 07. 06. Tijelovo - Četvrtak
> 22. 06. Dan antifašističke borbe - Petak
> ...



Mi slavimo Božić i ja mu se jako veselim. Ne idemo u crkvu, jednom sam bila na ponoćki, mm me vodio dok smo hodali, zaspala sam, mene taj način govora koji svećenici prakticiraju odmah uspava. Grozno me nervira ova teza "što imaš ti slavit božić ako nisi vjernik". Prvo, običaji i njihov značaj vezani za božić, uskrs i sl . su nastali puno prije kršćanstva i imaju svoje univerzalno značenje-vezano za prirodu koje se meni veoma sviđa. Uostalom, tako su i kršćani u jednom trenutku preuzeli te običaje i možda je i njima netko govorio: šta imate bojit jaja kad ne vjerujete u naše božice. Drugo - ako želim slaviti hanuku ili bajram - s kojima nisam običajno i obiteljski vezana - imam pravo, što se to nekog tiče. Slavim ono što sam slavila cijeli život. Za Uskrs samo bojimo jaja, nema poklona, na ručak idemo kod svekrve, meni taj praznik nema neko značenje, dok mi božić znači obitelj, pjesmu, zajedničku, uvijek istu klopu-tradiciju. Ovi neki drugi vjerski praznici - nit ih poznam, niti slavim (Tijelovo, Gospa, Sv. Nikola, Stjepan, Tri kralja...). Isto tako ne slavim niti neke druge državne praznike, osim Nove godine i ponekad 1. maja - običajnim roštiljanjem u prirodi. Ne obilježavamo ni Valentinovo, ni Dan mrtvih, ni Haloween (iako ću jednom izdubit tu bundevu, to mi je baš fora). Ah, da slavim Đurđevdan. I volim ono kad se pale Krijesovi, to sam ko dijete išla kod frendice, pa bi po noći plesali oko vatre, bilo mi je prekrasno, voljela bih to priuštit svojoj djeci, no ne znam baš kada je to točno.

A on topic - F. sad kreće u 1. razred, nisam ga upisala u vjeronauk. U školi mi je već ravnatelj uspio na hodniku reći da neka dijete sluša bilo kakav vjeronauk, na što sam ga ja bijelo gledala i rekla da je to ne želim. Svekrva će pop......, da joj vjera ne brani suicid pomišljala bi i na to (šalim se, no bit će joj to krivo, već joj je krivo što joj je sin prestao ići u crkvu), a vidjet ćemo kako će biti u školi. Mi smo u Dubravi i ne vjerujem da će biti puno djece koja ne idu, malo se pribojavam, no spremna sam reagirati ako treba (a nadam se da neće). Najgore ako F. bude htio ići, već je uvrjeđen što ne ide na njemački već na engleski (frendovi mu idu na njemački), a naginje religiji zahvaljujući utjecajima bake i iz vrtića.

----------


## pinguica

Ja nikako nemogu shvatiti zašto nekima smeta vjeronauk u školi. Zar to nije izborni predmet?
Ja sam u osnovnoj išla na naprednu kemiju i fiziku. To su uvijek bili zadnji sati. Da li ćete se buniti i protiv toga? 
Ne kužim.

----------


## ivarica

bilo bi pristojno da procitas temu i probleme vjeronauka koji ima poseban status, a ne status izbornoga ili naprednoga predmeta

----------


## pinguica

Čitam temu dva puta i ne kužim zašto ne bi bilo vjeronauka u školi.  U potpunosti podržavam stav da djeci koja ne pohadjaju vjeronauk treba neki alternativni predmet. Ali ukinuti nekima jedan od najvažnijih predmeta samo zato što dvoje ili pet učenika neće da ga pohadjaju!? Ja to nemogu shvatiti.

----------


## magriz

> Ja to nemogu shvatiti.


a ja ne mogu shvatiti kako ti se uporno i uporno i uporno da drvit po istom

škole su državne. i u njima nije mjesto vjeronauku. točka

----------


## mama courage

> svejedno sam zabrinuta. više ne za odbacivanje od kolektiva nego općenito za pripadanje razredu u kojem djecu podučavaju idejama koje su za mene problematične i opasne.


ne moraš biti zabrinuta, ali možeš dijete podučiti u kojem okruženju živi, što drugi oko njega vjeruju, a što recimo konkretno ti vjeruješ (ili ne vjeruješ). primijetila sam da ako se djetetu objasne osnovni pojmovi i naravno društveni kontekst u njemu razumljivom jeziku, onda se dijete osjeća sigurnije, zna sebi objasniti što se to dešava. također u roditeljima i njihovim svjetonazorima pronalazi potporu. nastoj se družiti s istomišljenicima i pokazati djetetu da nije ono jedino koje ne ide na vjeronauk, da recimo mala x od vaših prijatelja, također ne pohađa vjeronauk, da striko y ili susjed z također dijeli vaš svjetonazor itd. to bi bio moj savjet  :Smile: 




> no spremna sam reagirati ako treba (a nadam se da neće)


tako treba. ako nećemo mi roditelji reagirati i mi roditelji poduprijeti našu djecu, a tko će? a kao roditelj, tj. majka trebala bi imati i dovoljno uticaja na svoje vlastito dijete. također objasniti djetetu da baka vjeruje i da ona ima pravo da vjeruje. ali nema pravo svoju vjeru prenositi na unučad, ako to roditelji nisu dozvolili.

----------


## mama courage

> Čitam temu dva puta i ne kužim zašto ne bi bilo vjeronauka u školi.  U potpunosti podržavam stav da djeci koja ne pohadjaju vjeronauk treba neki alternativni predmet. Ali ukinuti nekima jedan od najvažnijih predmeta samo zato što dvoje ili pet učenika neće da ga pohadjaju!? Ja to nemogu shvatiti.


ako ne možeš shvatiti, ne možeš. pa i ne moraš sve moći shvatiti?

----------


## pinguica

Bilo bi onda fer dopustiti crkvi da otvori osnovne katoličke škole da mi koji želimo takav odgoj možemo tamo upisati svoju djecu. Kako je krenulo još će nam zabraniti da nosimo križ oko vrata u državnoj školi. Ako nam se ne dozvoli druga opcija morat ćemo se i mi buniti. Bilo bi lijepo da imamo nekoga tko je objektivan ovdje pa da vam kaže da sa ukidanjem vjeronauka jako puno ljudi gubi, a mali broj gotovo ništa ne dobiva s tim. Iz tog razloga nemogu shvatiti što se ovdje dogadja, što vi imate od toga da zabranite vjeronauk?

----------


## ivarica

nije zabranjeno osnovati katolicku osnovnu skolu, neke vec postoje u hr

----------


## sirius

Dakle , naše iskustvo...
Upisali smo M. na vjeronauk u prvom razredu jer nije bilo nikakve druge opcije osim da on sjedi za vrijeme sata sa učiteljicom u zbornici. Obzirom na njegove specifične učeničke potrebe i tadašnji raspored sa vjeronaukom u sredini satnice činilo se kao bolja opcija. 
Sve je bilo više manje korektno do trećeg razreda kada se ide na župni vjeronauk i prvu pričest. Naša škola djeli dvorište sa crkvom i vjerojatno češće nego u drugim školama svećenici dolaze u školu na razne priredbe i sl.
M. jedini iz razreda nije išao na pričest . Vjeroučiteljica je bila prilično korektna, nije morao učiti molitve kao prvopričesnici i sl. , ali djeca i klima su postali nevjerojatni. Počeli su ga provocirati da je čudak jer jedini ne ide na pričest. Ništa od toga nisam znala, on malo priča, a učiteljica me nije obavijestila. Kada sam na kraju saznala, pitala sam učiteljicu (razrednu učiteljicu, ne vjeroučiteljicu) koja mi je rekla da je ona fino razredu objasnila da on može ići na pričest kad odraste i kad se bude ženio.  :Shock:   :Rolling Eyes:   Meni bi se taj incident činio kao dobra prilika za govor o različiosti u vjerama, različitosti u vjerovanju ili različitosti općenito, a ne _izvođenju na pravi put jednom u životu_... 
Jedino što sam mogla napraviti je reći da je vjera naša privatna obiteljska stvar i ispisati ga sa vjeronauka (na što je učiteljica rekla da bi ga djeca mogla provaocirati i dalje jer NEĆE ide na vjeronauk za razliku od drugih  :Rolling Eyes: .)

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

pinguice, jel ti nakon ovog posta od Sirius išta jasnije?

----------


## Cubana

Pinguica sve kuži, bez brige.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> pinguice, jel ti nakon ovog posta od Sirius išta jasnije?


svima nam je jasnije 
da je mali sam kriv što ga se provocira 
da treba ići na pričest ako ne želi da te se provocira
i naravno da ne smije prestati ići na vjeronauk

----------


## pinguica

Kužim da se zbog nečije pogreške u pristupu i djece koja zezaju ( a djeca uvijek nadju nešto) želi ukinuti jedan od najvažnijih predmeta. Umjesto da se nadje kompromis i rješenje za sve svi moraju patiti jer jedan pati. "Kad je mom djetetu loše onda nek svima bude loše." Svjedoci smo na kakav beskompromisni način militantna manjina danas djeluje u Hr. I sad bi moje dijete moralo putovati na drugi kraj grada poslije škole na vjeronauk jer mi nemožemo biti ljudi i dogovorit se i nači zajedničko rješenje. U biti uopće nisam primjetila da itko od vas želi naći zajedničko rješenje niti sjesti da se razgovara o tome. Jedino rješenje da bi vi bili sretni je da se nama zabrani učiti o vjeri u školi.

----------


## ivarica

ja sam npr sklona kompromisima oko vjeronauka
ali druga strana uopce nije, zato je udruga protagora i isla na sud s ovim pitanjem, drukcije ne ide

nego, kazes jedan od najvaznijih predmeta u skoli?
mozda TEBI jedan od najvaznijih predmeta
ako je tako, zasto ti je tesko voziti na drugi kraj grada za TEBI jedan od najvaznijih predmeta, a nije tesko voziti za veslanje, hokej, ritmiku?

----------


## ms. ivy

vjeronauk je jedan od najvažnijih predmeta u državnoj školi?

----------


## ivarica

i ne kuzim kao bi trebala putovati na drugi kraj grada zbog vjerounauka van skole?
ti si neke druge vjere, a ne katolicke, onda
oko mene ima crkava koliko i konzuma

----------


## ivarica

ja se bas zakacim
a nekako kuzim da bi prema komentarima ostalih, koje poznaju njen lik i djelo, pinguicu na ovom topiku bilo najbolje ignorirat

----------


## pinguica

Pa teško je voziti i na hokej i ritmiku, zar nije? Samo djeca već imaju tjelesni. To je za one koji su se pronašli na tjelesnom da je to za njih i da im treba nešto više. 
I di je tu demokracija? Kakav je ovo sustav u kojem živimo? Ako 90% roditelja digne ruku da im je to jako važan predmet zašto ga ne bi imali u školi? 
I kakav to odgoj pružamo djeci? "Dijete moje ako te netko zeza, samo reci mami, mama će mu uzeti to zbog čega te zeza da ni on nema."
Zar ne bi trebalo raditi na odgoju djece koja zezaju, pa nije tu samo vjeronauk, imate bullinga u školi sve više?

----------


## pinguica

> vjeronauk je jedan od najvažnijih predmeta u državnoj školi?


Meni i stotinjku ljudi koje znam je. Mi sad i nakon završetka školovanja idemo na vjeronauk jer ga nismo imali dovoljno u školi.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> ..." Svjedoci smo na kakav beskompromisni način militantna manjina danas djeluje u Hr. ...


Drhtim od tog "djelovanja". Čak mi je i dijete u opasnosti. Poslala sam kćer kod prijateljice na more, eno je uživa, igra se (pozdrav, cure, ako čitate) sa svojom najboljom frendicom i tek je ove godine saznala, u nekom slučajnom, nevezanom razgovoru, da ta njezina frendica ne ide na vjeonauk, ni u crkvu, nije katolkinja, vauuu...
Eto koliko je to i jednoj i drugoj bilo značajno za život i njihovo druženje, da nisu ni znale, no sad sve misilim jesam li ju i ove godine trebala poslati toj militantnoj manjini.
Nekako sam uvjerenja da reakcije te djece idu dijelom i iz roditeljskog doma. Ima ružnih reakcija i s druge strane, jedna je curica ismijavala moju u kantini jer se ova prekrižila prije ručka. No, to je ta jedna jedina, a kako znam od koga je to naučila, ne čudim se.  
Nema to veze s vjerom ili ateizmom, to je dio karaktera, odgoja, života.

----------


## anledo

sad sam zabrinuta. dijete mi ne pohdadja jedan od najvaznijih predmeta. a mislila sam da je rijec o izbornom predmetu kojeg se upisuje skladno vjeri, svjetonazoru i slicno.
a interesantna je je korelacija izmedju porasta bullinga i pohadjanja vjeronauka. skoro dostatna za zakljucak. ovoj nedemokratskoj manjini koja naprosto svojim nevjerovanjam ugnjetava koga i kada stigne.

p.s. zbog takvih sam napustila crkvu i vjeru (imam inace sve sakramente) ali ja u to stado ne pripadam. :tlak200:

----------


## anledo

on topic, isprika: dijte mi ne pohadja vjeronauk, samo ona i jos jedan djecak u razredu, ali vjerujem da ce se s godinama to brojcano stanje preokrenuti, kako obaveze budu stisnule.
ona je zeljela ici, medjutim smatram da je roditelja taj koji oko tako vaznih pitanja donosi odluku i snosi odgovornost. mi nismo ni u braku (ni civilnom) i druzimo se i sa homoseksualcima, a imamo i frendove koji su djecu dobili iz MPO. dakle, bilo bi licemjerno da glumatamo katolike kad se debelo razmimoilazimo se preko nekoliko crkvenih dogmi. 
u skoli je vise puta bila izlozena pritisku radi toga (od strane djece, ne od strane skolskog kadra) ali je ucimo kako se nositi s time. kam osrece da je to jedina razlicitost po kojoj ce biti prepoznata kroz zivt (a nije).
voljna sam progovoriti o tome kad god je potrebno, a reagirala sam jednom kada je zbog nedostatka adekvatne brige ostala slusati na satu jer mi to nije prihvatljivo. 
vjeronauku je mjesto u crkvi jer smo mi sekularna drzava.

----------


## kina

Uh, citam ovo sto pisete i sretna sam koliko su kod nas u skoli svi zadovoljni... Moj ide na vjeronauk, od njih 27, oko polovice je upisano. Druga polovica je u to vrijeme u svojoj ucionici s uciteljicom razredne nastave, vjezbaju, crtaju, igraju drustvene igre, pisu zadace, gledaju tv, idu s uciteljicom na igraliste... Od njih koji idu na vjeronauk, troje se nije pricestilo, ali i dalje idu... Jedno dijete ide na islamski vjeronauk. I nitko nikome ne broji, ne zeza, uopce im to nije vazno...

----------


## anabanana

Pa i ja sam vjernica, a zamisli, nisam išla na vjeronauk u školu, nego u crkvu.. i ništa mi ne fali.
Crkva i Bog su se razišli još davno, pa ta dva pojma uopće ne možeš koristiti zajedno. Vjeri je mjesto u crkvi, i NAJVAŽNIJE, doma u krugu obitelji.Tu se djeca uče. Ja nisam za vjerounauk u školi ..i točka.

----------


## Riječanka

pa, naravno da je najvažniji predmet, zar niste uočile sve te divne promjene u društvu koje je uvođenje vjeronauka u škole izazvalo? mislim da bi trebalo uvesti i obvezno prisutstvo roditelja na tim satima, jer su se školovali u tom mračnom razdoblju kada vjeronauka u školi nije bilo i zato su (iako imaju sakramente) sposobni odati se tako neobičnim ponašanjima poput anleda.

----------


## Boxica

> ... moje starije dijete je u skoli dozivjelo puno toga ruznog jer nije jedina isla na vjeronauk i sve je to bilo potaknuto od strane vjerouciteljice. ..


ovo mi nije ništa čudno jer danas kojekakvi likovi završavaju za vjeroučitelje...
nećak će sad u treći razred i šogiji su ga upravo ispisali (negdje sam pisala da je išao samo zato da ne bude vani na hodniku, nije išla samo jedna mala islamske vjere)

vrhunac svega je bilo sad u petom mjesecu kada je zbog troje učenika koji su razgovaralil na satu, dotična vjeroučiteljica dala svima da DRŽE VODU U USTIMA 45 MIN!!!!  :Rolling Eyes:  :Rolling Eyes: 
tko je pljunuo ili progutao, morao je ponoviti radnju!!!
i što se desilo, nažalost ništa! jer učka je preko neke gadne veze došla raditi u školu...
 :gaah:

----------


## Bodulica

Kod nas postoje katolički vrtići, katolička gimnazija i kome god je to tako bitno u životu ima priliku svoju djecu tamo upisati i nitko im to ne može uskratiti.
Za vrijeme OŠ se također može ići na vjeronauk u crkve kojih uistinu ne manjka :/
U državnim školama tom predmetu ne bi trebalo biti mjesto i dok god se to ne promijeni neću vjerovati da živimo u demokraciji.

----------


## pinguica

Bodulica, misliš, nećeš vjerovati da živiš u sekularnoj državi, a ne demokraciji. Demokracija je kad većina ima pravo glasa i kad se na temelju glasanja većine donose zakoni i pravila. Sekularna država je država u kojoj se umanjuje vrijednost glasa vjernika, u kojoj se donose zakoni protivni Božjim zakonima, u kojoj vjernik da bi živio svoju vjeru (a samo onaj koji živi svoju vjeru od 0-24 je iskreni vjernik, onaj koji na posao ili u školu ide bez Isusa nije iskreni vjernik) mora se zatvoriti u kuću i ostati tamo da slučajno u javnosti ne svjedoči vjeru da se ne bi nevjernici i oni koji su okrenuli ledja Isusovoj Crkvi (jer su valjda prebezgrešni da bi joj pripadali) uvrijedili. Jer najvažnije je valjda u životu da budemo popularni i da ne uvrijedimo nevjernike a ne da ne izdamo Isusa.

----------


## Jadranka

:Shock:  :Confused:  :Shock:

----------


## Mali Mimi

pinguice baš me zanima koji je postotak takvih vjernika koje ti opisuješ, meni to više liči na fanatizam nego na vjernike. Nitko nije vjernik od 0-24 jer da je ne bi bilo ovoliko grijeha mi bi svi bili poput anđela. No realnost je malo drugačija.

----------


## Beti3

Po meni je znanje dobra stvar u životu. Znati što više i sa što više polja. Tako i vjeronauk. 

Mislim da djeci, pogotovo u nižim razredima, vjeronauk uopće ne smeta. Neće ga indoktrinirat. Njima je škola još zabava. Manje je problem da ide, nego da ne ide. 

Uostalom, ja se ne slažem sa načinom učenja povijesti, pa ne mogu reći da moje dijete ne ide na povijest. 

A za one velike, naročito srednjoškolce, vjeronauk je super za popravljanje prosjeka ocjena. Jedna petica iz vjeronauka, dve trojke iz npr.matematike i fizike i evo ti prosjeka: 4. Ako ničeg drugog, vrijedi toga...

----------


## tanja_b

> Po meni je znanje dobra stvar u životu. Znati što više i sa što više polja. Tako i vjeronauk. 
> 
> Mislim da djeci, pogotovo u nižim razredima, vjeronauk uopće ne smeta. Neće ga indoktrinirat. Njima je škola još zabava. Manje je problem da ide, nego da ne ide.


Iznenadila bi se, ali upravo je obrnuto. Mlađu djecu neusporedivo je lakše indoktrinirati nego starije. 
Osobno nemam ništa protiv da mi sin stekne osnovna znanja iz religijske kulture (iako smo ateisti), ali nikako ne kroz školski (i to uvijek katolički!) vjeronauk. 
Kod nas je bilo prilično čupavo početkom školske godine (a bogme i indoktrinacije), ali na kraju je sve sjelo na svoje mjesto, tako da više nismo imali većih problema.

----------


## Sek@

Naša T. neće na vjeronauk. Kako će to izgledati u praksi ne znam. Dugo smo se lomili da ne bude jedina u razredu ali ipak smo tako odlučili. Moje je mišljenje da vjeronauku nije mjesto u školi i točka.

----------


## pinguica

Mali Mimi činjenica je da katolici imaju premalo znanja o vlastitoj vjeri. Oni kojima je vjera bitna, a nisu imali prilike učiti o njoj kroz školovanje i koji nisu primili svjedočanstvo vjere od pravih vjeroučitelja, kasnije ili nikad ne saznaju koliko su daleko od pravog života u vjeri ili saznaju pa jure na vjeronauk pod stare dane.

----------


## marta

:Laughing: 
Vise ti nisu dovoljno oni koji nisu katolici, sad ces i po katolicima oplest jer nisu dovoljno katolici. Juupiiii jeeee, pridjite neuki vjernici, sad cete dobit poduku. :Laughing:

----------


## ivarica

> Vise ti nisu dovoljno oni koji nisu katolici, sad ces i po katolicima oplest jer nisu dovoljno katolici. Juupiiii jeeee, pridjite neuki vjernici, sad cete dobit poduku.



pa da, mora se nekako ppravdati zasto smo ko drustvo toliko u k*cu a vecinom krscani

mozda bi trebalo tu religiju, jednu od 3700 dosad, revidirati
ako je toliko neuspjesna, mozda je vrijeme da se nadje nekog drugog boga
tako bi se napravilo s bilo kojim drugom projektom

----------


## pinguica

Ja sam ta koja ide na vjeronauk pod "stare dane" skupa sa ljudima kojima se dogodila ista stvar da su shvatili koliko im znanja nedostaje na tom području, a ne netko tko podučava vjeronauk. Vi ne govorite iz iskustva već iz prezira prema katoličkoj Crkvi i sa porugom.
I slažem se da bi trebalo revidirati, ali ne vjeru nego vjernike. Onaj tko nije vjernik od 0-24 nije vjernik uopće.

----------


## pomikaki

> Ja sam ta koja ide na vjeronauk pod "stare dane" skupa sa ljudima kojima se dogodila ista stvar da su shvatili koliko im znanja nedostaje na tom području, a ne netko tko podučava vjeronauk.


Pinguice, ako ništa drugo iz vlastitog iskustva bi trebala zaključiti da se vjera ne nameće, nego se pronalazi.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> Mali Mimi činjenica je da katolici imaju premalo znanja o vlastitoj vjeri. Oni kojima je vjera bitna, a nisu imali prilike učiti o njoj kroz školovanje i koji nisu primili svjedočanstvo vjere od pravih vjeroučitelja, kasnije ili nikad ne saznaju koliko su daleko od pravog života u vjeri ili saznaju pa jure na vjeronauk pod stare dane.


marta :Laughing: 

pinquice, ti znaš da u Katoličkoj crkvi u Hrvata danas ima jako puno zajednica, od karitativnih, molitvenih, neokatekumena, karizmatskih...ovakvih, onakvih, i svatko može naći nešto što mu leži, u čemu je dobar, talentiran, ili naprosto ostati u vjeri unutar sebe, u krugu svog doma.
Neki su jako nadareni za evangelizaciju, za širenje vjere, za privlačenje drugih vjeri i Bogu i time se bave.
Ti nisi. Mani se toga. Talentirana si da  iživciraš i katolike i nekatolike i potjeraš i ovo malo vjernika što bi se takvima htjeli zvati.
Mene čak ni ne nerviraš, moj je tlak stabilnih 90/60, lijepo je biti niskotlakaš (osim kad ide jugo i oblačine se stušte), ali vidim da ovdje ljudima kipi mozak od tvojih umotvorina.
Nekad si me znala i iživcirati, ali češće mi je čak simpatična tvoja osobnost, materijal pogodan za pripadnost bilo kakvoj sekti, da se tamo žari, propovijeda, pa i umire ako treba.
Evo nešto za tvoju utjehu: neće otići vjeronauk iz naših škola, o, ne, još jako, jako dugo, jaki su ti međunarodni ugovori, a građanske manjine slabe.
A opet nešto što nije utješno: puno dulje je bio vjeronauk prisutan u školama zemalja zapadne Europe pa se eno tamo katoličke crkve zatvaraju i pretvaraju u hotele.
Nestalo im vjernika, a prije toga valjda je u vjernicima nestalo vjere. Negdje su pogriješili, negdje u življenju, negdje u vjerskom životu , ne u školi ili vjeronauku.
Neće ni nas spasiti vjeronauk. Ne mora te to izluđivati.

----------


## ronin

ovo što piše pinguica je u biti točno, mnogo nas bi nasušno trebalo cjeloživotnu katehezu...mnogo nas koji se smatramo vjernicima jer , po svim pokazateljima, puno je previše folklornih

no u biti to ne spada na ovaj topic jer je on predviđen da okuplja roditelje djece koja ne pohađaju vjeronauk i problemima s kojima se oni susreću, a koji postoje, i za koje bih voljela da budu riješeni u potpunosti. postoje države koje su to uspješno riješile , a da nisu izbacile vjeronauk iz škola, i ne smatramo ih nipošto ne-sekularnima

pinguice ja razumijem i držim do onog što tako strastveno braniš,no uvijek treba imati na umu da evangeliziranje ide putem srca, a ne lupanjem katekizmom po glavi. ispričavam se na upadanju na topic, neću više

----------


## Kosjenka

NJ veliki potpis.
BTW katolik sam oduvijek i malac mi ide, odnosno krenut će na vjerunauk u školi ali samo zato što drukčije ne može primiti sakramente.
Ja osobno bi bila puno sretnija da ide na vjerunauk u Crkvu od prvog razreda osnovne, nekako mi se čini da smo mi svi u ona vremena bili bliže Crkvi i vjeri  nego u današnje vrijeme.

----------


## pinguica

Nena-Jabuka oni koji nisu dobili dar vjere, jer vjera je dar Božji, neće se zbog mojih riječi ni obratiti niti odvratiti od Boga. 
Ali vjera iskrenog vjernika prožima njegovo biće i reći takvoj osobi da mora ostaviti svoju vjeru kod kuće kad izlazi vani je isto kao da mu kažeš da je bolje da ne postoji ili da se ne pojavljuje u društvu.

----------


## anabanana

> NJ veliki potpis.
> BTW katolik sam oduvijek i malac mi ide, odnosno krenut će na vjerunauk u školi ali samo zato što drukčije ne može primiti sakramente.
> Ja osobno bi bila puno sretnija da ide na vjerunauk u Crkvu od prvog razreda osnovne, nekako mi se čini da smo mi svi u ona vremena bili bliže Crkvi i vjeri nego u današnje vrijeme.


*X*

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> no u biti to ne spada na ovaj topic jer je on predviđen da okuplja roditelje djece koja ne pohađaju vjeronauk i problemima s kojima se oni susreću, a koji postoje, i za koje bih voljela da budu riješeni u potpunosti. postoje države koje su to uspješno riješile , a da nisu izbacile vjeronauk iz škola, i ne smatramo ih nipošto ne-sekularnima


da, to je tako, ljudi imaju svoje probleme i svoj front, a mi se svi damo zakačiti na "filozofski", jedno tupavo upućeno pitanje- zašto? i evo nas na vjeri i nevjeri. A trenutno je to zapravo stvar organizacije u školama i nadležnog ministarstva. U ovoj situaciji kakva je sad. Sve se može organizirati.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> Nena-Jabuka oni koji nisu dobili dar vjere, jer vjera je dar Božji, neće se zbog mojih riječi ni obratiti niti odvratiti od Boga. 
> Ali vjera iskrenog vjernika prožima njegovo biće i reći takvoj osobi da mora ostaviti svoju vjeru kod kuće kad izlazi vani je isto kao da mu kažeš da je bolje da ne postoji ili da se ne pojavljuje u društvu.


Ni slučajno. Kakvo ostavljanje kod kuće? Htjela sam ti ukazati da nisi nadarena za to, a možda misliš da jesi i da obavezno moraš, da je to tvoja dužnost iako postižeš suprotan učinak. Možda si na nekim drugim poljima daleko bolja, vjerojatno živiš vjeru ful, ali propovijedanje na forumu nije baš uspješno.

----------


## anledo

> Bodulica, misliš, nećeš vjerovati da živiš u sekularnoj državi, a ne demokraciji. Demokracija je kad većina ima pravo glasa i kad se na temelju glasanja većine donose zakoni i pravila. Sekularna država je država u kojoj se umanjuje vrijednost glasa vjernika, u kojoj se donose zakoni protivni Božjim zakonima, u kojoj vjernik da bi živio svoju vjeru (a samo onaj koji živi svoju vjeru od 0-24 je iskreni vjernik, onaj koji na posao ili u školu ide bez Isusa nije iskreni vjernik) mora se zatvoriti u kuću i ostati tamo da slučajno u javnosti ne svjedoči vjeru da se ne bi nevjernici i oni koji su okrenuli ledja Isusovoj Crkvi (jer su valjda prebezgrešni da bi joj pripadali) uvrijedili. Jer najvažnije je valjda u životu da budemo popularni i da ne uvrijedimo nevjernike a ne da ne izdamo Isusa.


ovo je stvarno najneobicnija definicija sekularne drzave koju je ikada neki istinski vjernik izrekao.
gdje ce ti dusa?
ne muci te sto sa takvim provociranjem nevjernika i onih koji misle razlicito od tebe takodjer cinis grijeh? ne bi li ti trebala biti uzvisenija od toga? ili ces to rijesiti u nedjelju na misi?

----------


## pinguica

Ljudi ovdje imaju svoje probleme ali ne žele da ih riješe već da ih iskoriste kako bi izbacili vjeronauk iz škole. 
Ako vjeroučitj ne valja treba izbaciti vjeroučitelja. Ako druga djeca nemaju što raditi vjeronauk treba biti zadnji sat ili toj djeci treba ponuditi druge odgojne mjere. Ako djeca zezaju treba ih odgojiti da ne zezaju.

----------


## pinguica

> ovo je stvarno najneobicnija definicija sekularne drzave koju je ikada neki istinski vjernik izrekao.
> gdje ce ti dusa?
> ne muci te sto sa takvim provociranjem nevjernika i onih koji misle razlicito od tebe takodjer cinis grijeh? ne bi li ti trebala biti uzvisenija od toga? ili ces to rijesiti u nedjelju na misi?


Laž je dodvoravati se i politizirati. Ali tu laž su nam lijepo servirali kao istinu i sad imamo hrpe vjernika koji šute i šutnjom izdaju Isusa.

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

zaista se me iščuđava ovakva neobrazovanost - 'ponuditi druge odgojne mjere'? odgojne mjere podrazumijevaju neke sasvim druge stvari (kazne), a ne zamjenski sat ili predmet za djecu koja ne polaze vjeronauk

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> Neće ni nas spasiti vjeronauk. Ne mora te to izluđivati.


ispravljam, odnosno dopunjujem samu sebe :Grin: .mislila sam na lokaciju vjeronauka, ne na sam predmet ili učenje o vjeri. to nam globalno jako fali i treba.  vjernicima treba, drugima ne (koliko sam upoznata :Wink: )

----------


## Jadranka

Evo, ja cu malo osobnog iskustva. Prve sam dvi tri godine skole provela u Jugoslaviji, a onda je dosla Hrvatska i odjednom evo i vjeronauka u skolama. Meni nikad nije palo na pamet da idem na vjeronauk pa nisam ni isla. Osim mene u osnovnoj skoli jos tri cure nisu isle na vjeronauk. Jedna jer je isto bila ateist (bar mislim) i dvi koje su isle kod don. Ivana Grubišića na vjeronauk i koji im je valjda savjetovao da ne idu u školi na vjeronauk, što li? Vjeronauk nije bio ni prvi ni zadnji sat, ali meni to nije smetalo jer sam s jednom od ove dvije od Grubišića išla u parkić na ljulje i klackalice. Bila je jedna prijateljica sto me uporno pokusavala preobraziti, ali nije joj to bas polazilo za rukom. U srednjoj skoli nas troje nije islo na vjeronauk, al tu se pojavila etika na koju smo morali ici, i koja je bila predsat... grrrrr...., i na kojoj profesori nisu imali pojma sto da nam pricaju. U srednjoj nikoga nije vise bilo briga ide li tko ili ne ide na vjeronauk... I zapravo sam do prije sedam-osam il malo vise godina bila uvjerenja da nisam imala nikakvih problema sto nisam isla na vjeronauk, a onda sam bila na koncertu tbf-a i prvi put cula onu pjesmu nostalgicna i stihove: "Ironično, zaista, da citira Krista
Jedan od onih šta je odgojen u obitelji ateista
U mraku, u miješanom braku
U nekoj dalekoj zemlji sad je samo u zraku
(i baš me tamo donila roda)
Je, da ne mrzin i buden pošten, iskren i odan
A razliku između zla i dobra
Nisan naučio ni od fratra, ni od hodže, ni popa"
i odjednom mi dosle suze na oci, jer sam se sjetila nekih komentara, nekih ljudi (djece) koji su postavljali stvari kao, mogu li ljudi koji nisu vjernici biti dobri, ako nisi vjernik, nisi ni dobar, i slicno... nije toga bilo nesto previse i stvarno nisam o tome mislila nikad... al eto, ta pjesma mi je pokazala da me ipak smetalo. 

A za buducnost, sta se mene tice, moj sin nece na vjeronauk, mislim da sto se mm-a tice definitivno i sigurno nece na vjeronauk (a mm dolazi iz katolicke obitelji), al ako mali bude htio ic, nek ide, ja mu nista necu nametat,

----------


## ivarica

> I slažem se da bi trebalo revidirati, ali ne vjeru nego vjernike. Onaj tko nije vjernik od 0-24 nije vjernik uopće.


jesi sigurna da se slazes?
sto ako tvojih nonstop pingu vjernika ispadne 5%
otkud ces onda imati pravo traziti pravo vecine?

----------


## anledo

> Ako druga djeca nemaju što raditi vjeronauk treba biti zadnji sat ili  toj djeci treba ponuditi _druge odgojne mjere_. Ako djeca zezaju treba ih  odgojiti da ne zezaju.


odgojne mjere?
znas li ti uopce sto su odgojne mjere?
sokiras me nepoznavanjem materije izvan vjere.

poanta  i jest u tome da uopce nemamo hrpe vjernika neko imamo deklarirano  katolicko pucanstvo koje se sa vjerom susrece skoro kao i sa operom i  baletom - prigodno. jedino oko cega se mozemo sloziti i jest to da se  vjera treba zivjeti u punini i da je jako malo ljudi poput tebe koji to,  navodno, stvarno i cine. no, to bi crkvi donjelo nove probleme -  nedostatak vjernika.

a kad se vratimo na temu topika, onda mi se  stvarno cini da si presla svaku mjeru i u digresijama i u  offtopičarenju. jesi ti roditelj djeteta koje ne pohadja vjeronauk?  nisi. pa onda?  
ne vidim svrhu evangelizacije u leglu zla kakvo je  ovdje medju nama nevjernima.

----------


## maria71

> odgojne mjere?
> znas li ti uopce sto su odgojne mjere?
> sokiras me nepoznavanjem materije izvan vjere.
> 
> .



neće jezik nego pravo, ona možda misli na   odgojne mjere s kojima će ove koji ne idu na vjeronauk poslati na pravi put

----------


## anledo

> neće jezik nego pravo, ona možda misli na   odgojne mjere s kojima će ove koji ne idu na vjeronauk poslati na pravi put



da, da  :Laughing:  
tako su i krizarski ratovi zapocinjali.
sad mi neugodno sto sam se uzrujala i uopce ukljucila.
uopce nisam demokraticna i kako godine prolaze sve osjetljivija sam na ...

----------


## Mojca

Ja neću slati dijete na vjeronauk, jer je (meni) zbilja nonsens da u istoj ustanovi jedan sat ima biologiju gdje uči o postanku vrsta i a drugi sat da joj netko kaže da je bog stvorio Evu iz Adamova rebra i sve ostalo što slijedi. 

Ali, nemam problem s tim da postoji nešto što bi se zvalo teorija religije ili tako nekako, pa da podjednako upoznaju sve religije. I ako joj onda neka od njih odrezonira u srcu, sve ok... idi pa obrij glavu i chantaj Hare Krishna na trgu. Dok god se radi o njenom izboru, makar i pogrešnom, makar i prolaznom, ja zadovoljna.

----------


## Pinky

srecom postoje vjernici poput ronin, da njih nije pinguica bi mi ogadila sve vezano uz kc ko sto mi je muka citati ovaj forum u zadnje vrijeme jer mlati katolickim macom na svakoj temi na kojoj vidi ikakvu sansu isukati ga.
I sve se to tolerira.
Ovo vise nije mjesto gdje se osjecam ugodno.
Ostanite u miru bozjem.

----------


## Bodulica

> Bodulica, misliš, nećeš vjerovati da živiš u sekularnoj državi, a ne demokraciji. Demokracija je kad većina ima pravo glasa i kad se na temelju glasanja većine donose zakoni i pravila. Sekularna država je država u kojoj se umanjuje vrijednost glasa vjernika, u kojoj se donose zakoni protivni Božjim zakonima, u kojoj vjernik da bi živio svoju vjeru (a samo onaj koji živi svoju vjeru od 0-24 je iskreni vjernik, onaj koji na posao ili u školu ide bez Isusa nije iskreni vjernik) mora se zatvoriti u kuću i ostati tamo da slučajno u javnosti ne svjedoči vjeru da se ne bi nevjernici i oni koji su okrenuli ledja Isusovoj Crkvi (jer su valjda prebezgrešni da bi joj pripadali) uvrijedili. Jer najvažnije je valjda u životu da budemo popularni i da ne uvrijedimo nevjernike a ne da ne izdamo Isusa.



Vrlo dobro znam što je to demokracija, a što sekularna država i u onom svom postu sam namjerno se osvrnula na demokraciju jer smatram da nam je vjeronauk u školama nametnut bez ikakvog pitanja što mi kao građani mislimo o tome. Po mom poimanju demokracije u prvom redu bi se trebao čuti glas naroda, ali sam svjesna da su političke igre daleko izvan našeg utjecaja.

S druge strane, ova tvoja percepcija sekularne države mi je toliko strana da ću se suzdržati od bilo kakvog daljnjeg komentara jer sam već jednom opomenuta replicirajući na neke tvoje umotvorine...

----------


## seni

> da, da  
> tako su i krizarski ratovi zapocinjali.
> sad mi neugodno sto sam se uzrujala i uopce ukljucila.
> uopce nisam demokraticna i kako godine prolaze sve osjetljivija sam na ...


Ne brini.
Demokracija uključuje mu nultu toleranciju na netoleranciju i nedemokraciju.
A ja bih dodala i na notorne i opetovane besmislice.
Dobro da se uzrujavas i ukljucujes.
Da se vise ljudi uzrujavalo i ukljucivalo, ne bi hitler postao ono sto je postao, niti bi svijet grcao u drugom svjetskom ratu.

----------


## seni

> jesi sigurna da se slazes?
> sto ako tvojih nonstop pingu vjernika ispadne 5%
> otkud ces onda imati pravo traziti pravo vecine?


Xxxx
Tih nepostojecih kakti 90% homogenih (možeš mislit) birača, je jedna tendenciozna i netocna (u matematickom, logickom i svakom drugom smislu) brojka kojom se u nedostatku argumenata tako rado maše. Samo se pitam do kada?

----------


## anledo

pa do izlaska iz krize.
dokazano religija buja u siromasnim godinama, a suknje se skracuju i sex povecava. kad se vrati blagostanje, ljudi izadju iz katakombi, nose duze suknje i seksaju i prokreiraju se manje  :Laughing: 

seni, tnx  :Smile:

----------


## Riječanka

zna li netko kada će napokon biti obrađeni rezultati popisa stanovništva (ili sam nešto propustila???)? možda već tada ta famozna brojka od 90% bude urazumljena. nadam se da se bar dio papirnatih vjernika ipak iskreno izjasnio. kada bi se i za vjeronauk (kao za npr. izborni predmet informatike) roditeljima poslalo uplatnice, vjerojatno bi onih kojima je to najvažniji predmet isto bilo mnogo manje.  
sve u svemu, ako će izlaskom iz krize biti manje seksa, neka nama religije!

----------


## pinguica

A što ako ipak bude 90% vjernika? Hoćete li onda prestati izbacivati vjeronauk iz škole i naći druga rješenja za svoju djecu? Izbaciti loše vjeroučitelje i odgojiti djecu da se ne vrijeđaju? Uvesti nove predmete kao alternativu ili organizirati bolje satnicu? 
Ili ćete svejedno inzistirati na sprovođenju svoje volje i iskoristiti priliku što je na vlasti ekipa koja ni najmanje ne drži do glasova vjernika?

----------


## sirius

pingulice, misliš pravih vjernika? ne onih koji određuju neke stvari zbog tradicije ili reda ? jer možda svega nekoliko djece iz razreda od mog sina iz takvih obitelji, a obitelji ostalih su prigovarali i puhali zato što im djeca nedeljom moraju na misu kao pripremu, a očekuje se da se i oni bar jednom pojave sa njima (a oni imaju pametnijeg posla). 
Ja se ne osjećam ugrožena vjeronaukom u školi, barem nisam dok nisam vidjela koje nedostatke nosi nedostatak alternative .

----------


## Cubana

Ja znam masu vjernika koja je glasovala za ovu ekipu. Pogotovo oni vjernici kojima je potrebno lijecenje neplodnosti.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Cubana po definiciji pinguice takvi nisu vjernici :Razz:

----------


## la_mama

roditelji tu imaju jako malo utjecaja. niti su roditelji ubacili vjeronauk u škole, niti ga roditelji mogu izbaciti iz školskog programa.

svi koji se boje da će vjeronauk biti izbačen iz škola zbog roditeljskog, ili pritiska javnosti, mogu mirne duše spavati.

----------


## Riječanka

a tko bi trebao odgojiti djecu da ne vrijeđaju? valjda oni čija djeca idu na vjeronauk, a ne mi čija djeca lutaju hodnicima i koju se vrijeđa (mi nemamo negativnih iskustava, sva sreća, ali nije mi bilo svejedno). nisam čula za slučaj da oni koji ne idu vrijeđaju one koji idu, niti da se vjeroučitelji istinski trude spriječiti negativno doživljavanje "čudaka" koji ne idu. a tko će odgojiti te prave vjernike-roditelje da ne vrijeđaju ljude koji imaju drugačiji svjetonazor, spolnu orjentaciju, bore se s neplodnošću, sve te koji su, po njihovim mjerilima puni grijeha? pri tom uvredom smatram i da se moli za njihovo "prosvjetljenje" i pokušaje da ih se navede na pravi put.

----------


## pinguica

Riječanka naravno da bi roditelji trebali odgojiti djecu da ne vrijeđaju. Samo i u školi se treba nešto konkretno poduzeti. Znam da su nedavno bile akcije od Unicefa protiv bullinga i internet bullinga među djecom.
Riječanka ako nekoga vrijeđa moj svjetonazor i to što molim za te ljude onda ni on nije tolerantan. Svi smo mi puni grijeha. Ali mi vjernici nemožemo prihvatiti kad nam netko nameće da moramo njihove grijehe izbrisati iz Biblije i maknuti iz deset Božjih zapovijedi i reći da njihov grijeh nije grijeh i javno izdati Isusa bilo šutnjom bilo govorom ili činom.

----------


## žena majka i kraljica

Mi imamo malo djete za vjeronauke, imamo godinu dana , ali još nije krštena, niti mi se nešto žuri s tim,  niti smo nas dvoje oženjeni , eto niti s tim nam se ne žuri. Ali ja neznam po ćemu je nećije djete bolje ako ima krštenje, ide na vjeronauk, prvu prićest, i  na šta se več ide. A od moje susjede kćer išla na krizmu ćinimi se bila obućena kao mafijaška udovica a ne kao curica od 14, a svećenik nije ni trepunuo, kasnije mi mala rekla da su svi bili tako obućeni. Ako moje djete bude htjelo ići neka ide, ali da ću ja sudjelovati previše neću, jer nisam vjernik.

----------


## tanja_b

Često puta, i na forumu i u životu, nailazim na stav "meni je vjeronauk u školi bezveze, ali ako će moje dijete htjeti ići, neka ide, mene to ne smeta", ili "neka ide, da se ne izdvaja od ostalih".
Moj dojam je da baš zbog takvog stava imamo ovakvu situaciju: velika većina djece ide na vjeronauk, koliko su zaista vjernici, drugo je pitanje, a oni koji ne idu zaista ispadaju "crne ovce", ili u najboljem slučaju, problem za učiteljicu/školu koji moraju smišljati što s njima za vrijeme tog sata.
Malo je djece koja zaista mogu kompetentno odlučiti žele li slušati vjeronauk ili ne. To je ipak nešto o čemu bi trebali odlučiti roditelji, i onda stati iza svoje odluke. Na kraju krajeva, to je nešto što se nastavlja na obiteljske vrijednosti i stil odgoja, a to je onda roditeljska, a ne djetetova odluka. 
Da je više onih koji zaista ne idu, bilo bi lakše sve skupa organizirati - tu mislim na zamjenski sadržaj za one koji ne idu (pa da budu svi zadovoljni, i oni koji idu na vjeronauk i oni koji ne idu), ili odgovarajuću aktivnost. Ovako situacija varira od škole do škole, a nama "crnim ovcama" se vječito nabija na nos ta famozna brojka od 90% (ili koliko već).

----------


## la_mama

tanja_b, slažem se.

ja bih se još složila i s organizacijom nastave vjeronauka da bude prilagođena djeci koja dolaze iz vjerničkih obitelji, i onih koji ne prakticiraju vjeru. 
mi ne prakticiramo vjeru kod kuće, ali nemam ništa protiv usvajanja i te vrste znanja.

----------


## la_mama

i samo da nadodam - takav način vođenja satova vjeronauka je jako dobra podloga razvoju tolerancije kod djece  :Smile:

----------


## Jadranka

Evo, mi nismo vjernici, a ja sam napisala da bih svome dala da ide, ako zeli (nikako ga ne bih upisala samao zato da ne bude crna ovca). A mozda i ne bih, daleko je do njegovog prvog razreda. A  pitanje je, kad djeca postaju kompetentna da donesu odluku zele li ili ne zele na vjeronauk? Vidjet cemo kako ce rasti, kakav ce biti. Ali na kraju ce to ipak biti njegova zivotna odluka. I kako su moje bake "sokirale" svoje majke svojim cvrstim uvjerenjima da Bog ne postoji, tako ce mozda i moja djeca "sokirati" mene nekim svojim uvjerenjima. Al meni je to zapravo manje bitno, neka dijete vjeruje sto zeli, a ja mu necu skrivati svoj stav.

----------


## mama courage

> Ali mi vjernici nemožemo prihvatiti kad nam netko nameće da moramo njihove grijehe izbrisati iz Biblije i maknuti iz deset Božjih zapovijedi i reći da njihov grijeh nije grijeh i javno izdati Isusa bilo šutnjom bilo govorom ili činom.


nitko vjernicima ništa ne nameće, barem ne u današnjoj hrvatskoj. bilo bi fer prema sugovornicima (barem na ovom topicu tj. kod ovakvih tema) priznati društvenu realnost u kojoj svi živimo.

što je tebi grijeh, neka tebi i dalje ostane grijeh. ali meni valjda to ne mora biti grijeh? mislim, donekle mogu razumijeti o čemu govoriš, ali čini mi se da nikako da shvatiš da nisi jedina u ovoj državi i da se nekakav se suživot koji se donekle odgovara objema stranama (ili koliko god strana/drugačijih ima u ovom društvu) mora naći.

----------


## mujica

> ako nekoga vrijeđa moj svjetonazor i to što molim za te ljude onda ni on nije tolerantan.


Mene vrijeđa to što si uzimaš za pravo ocjenjivati tko je pravvi vjernik, a tko nije.

Po tvojim kriterijima, ja ne bih bio vjernik, a uvjeren sam da jesam. I to nimalo lošiji od tebe.

A oni koje sam susreo koji doista svjedoče vjeru ne sude o tome koliko je netko vjernik. Tako da je dobro da ideš pod stare dane na vjeronauk i družiš se s vjeroučitejlima koji svjedoče vjeru, jer možda ćeš naučiti da nemaš pravo ocjenjivati druge i postavljati kriterije o tome tko je a tko nije pravi vjernik.

----------


## tangerina

> Evo, mi nismo vjernici, a ja sam napisala da bih svome dala da ide, ako zeli (nikako ga ne bih upisala samao zato da ne bude crna ovca). A mozda i ne bih, daleko je do njegovog prvog razreda. A  pitanje je, kad djeca postaju kompetentna da donesu odluku zele li ili ne zele na vjeronauk? Vidjet cemo kako ce rasti, kakav ce biti. Ali na kraju ce to ipak biti njegova zivotna odluka. I kako su moje bake "sokirale" svoje majke svojim cvrstim uvjerenjima da Bog ne postoji, tako ce mozda i moja djeca "sokirati" mene nekim svojim uvjerenjima. Al meni je to zapravo manje bitno, neka dijete vjeruje sto zeli, a ja mu necu skrivati svoj stav.


Potpisujem te, osim što smo mi još daleko od toga. Po tom pitanju polazim od sebe. Kad se uveo vjeronauk u škole, ja sam bila 3. razred i roditelji su mi rekli da oni ne vjeruju u Boga i da me nisu upisali na vjeronauk ali ako ja želim ići da mogu, da je to moja osobna stvar. Po meni je okej da dijete ide i da ne bude crna ovca, ako je to dijete odlučilo, tj ako ono samo doživljava taj pritisak, a ne roditelji koji nekad unaprijed odluče da se to mora. Ja nisam poželila ić na vjeronauk, a mislim da je društveni pritisak u tom smjeru 91. bio malo veći nego danas. I točno se sjećam svoje logike: iako nitko ne zna ima li Boga, ako moji roditelji misle da nema, to je sigurno više vjerojatno, jer oni sigurno znaju bolje od svih ovih ljudi  :Laughing:

----------


## nina70

Ja sam davno, još u socijalizmu, išla na vjeronauk u crkvu. Mislim da bi i danas tako trebalo biti. Nema smisla nešto nametati jer se postiže suprotan efekt. Meni je vjeronauk bio zanimljiv zahvaljujući super velečasnom koji nam je vjeru približio kroz igru. U školi ga djeca doživljavaju kao svaki drugi predmet za koji će dobiti ocjenu (da ne kažem da nekom čak i ruši prosjek - tako sam čula). Kad nešto *moraš* učiti onda ti se to baš i neda, zar ne? 
Svaka vjera propagira dobro samo što si neki ljudi daju za pravo da sude umjesto Boga!

----------


## Jadranka

> I točno se sjećam svoje logike: iako nitko ne zna ima li Boga, ako moji roditelji misle da nema, to je sigurno više vjerojatno, jer oni sigurno znaju bolje od svih ovih ljudi


Mudro  :Laughing:

----------


## kiara79

> Ja sam davno, još u socijalizmu, išla na vjeronauk u crkvu. Mislim da bi i danas tako trebalo biti. Nema smisla nešto nametati jer se postiže suprotan efekt. Meni je vjeronauk bio zanimljiv zahvaljujući super velečasnom koji nam je vjeru približio kroz igru. U školi ga djeca doživljavaju kao svaki drugi predmet za koji će dobiti ocjenu (da ne kažem da nekom čak i ruši prosjek - tako sam čula). Kad nešto *moraš* učiti onda ti se to baš i neda, zar ne? 
> Svaka vjera propagira dobro samo što si neki ljudi daju za pravo da sude umjesto Boga!


X
baš sam nešto ovako i ja htjela napisati!!

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Mene vrijeđa to što si uzimaš za pravo ocjenjivati tko je pravvi vjernik, a tko nije.
> 
> Po tvojim kriterijima, ja ne bih bio vjernik, a uvjeren sam da jesam. I to nimalo lošiji od tebe.
> 
> A oni koje sam susreo koji doista svjedoče vjeru ne sude o tome koliko je netko vjernik. Tako da je dobro da ideš pod stare dane na vjeronauk i družiš se s vjeroučitejlima koji svjedoče vjeru, jer možda ćeš naučiti da nemaš pravo ocjenjivati druge i postavljati kriterije o tome tko je a tko nije pravi vjernik.


potpisujem mujicu

----------


## pinguica

> Mene vrijeđa to što si uzimaš za pravo ocjenjivati tko je pravvi vjernik, a tko nije.
> 
> Po tvojim kriterijima, ja ne bih bio vjernik, a uvjeren sam da jesam. I to nimalo lošiji od tebe.
> 
> A oni koje sam susreo koji doista svjedoče vjeru ne sude o tome koliko je netko vjernik. Tako da je dobro da ideš pod stare dane na vjeronauk i družiš se s vjeroučitejlima koji svjedoče vjeru, jer možda ćeš naučiti da nemaš pravo ocjenjivati druge i postavljati kriterije o tome tko je a tko nije pravi vjernik.


Prema Zakoniku kanonskog prava svatko tko sudjeluje u ubijanju nerođene djece je izopćen iz KC unaprijed izrečenom presudom. Ali zanimljivo je da se "vjernici" koji glasaju za abortus i MPO i dalje pojavljuju u Crkvi. Što to znači? Da ih ja osuđujem ili da ne poznaju vlastiti zakonik? Odnosno nisu stekli dovoljno znanja o vlastitoj vjeri.

----------


## Marsupilami

> Ja sam davno, još u socijalizmu, išla na vjeronauk u crkvu. Mislim da bi i danas tako trebalo biti. Nema smisla nešto nametati jer se postiže suprotan efekt. Meni je vjeronauk bio zanimljiv zahvaljujući super velečasnom koji nam je vjeru približio kroz igru. U školi ga djeca doživljavaju kao svaki drugi predmet za koji će dobiti ocjenu (da ne kažem da nekom čak i ruši prosjek - tako sam čula). Kad nešto *moraš* učiti onda ti se to baš i neda, zar ne? 
> Svaka vjera propagira dobro samo što si neki ljudi daju za pravo da sude umjesto Boga!


Potpisujem potpuno, a potpisujem i mujicu  :Wink: 

pinguice, ako cemo tako gledati onda je i onanija tezak grijeh, svaki seksualni odnos koji ne zavrsi ejakulacijom u zeni je grijeh, svako sjeme i svaka jajna stanica sto propadne je grijeh.
Nije sve crno ni bijelo ili mislis da svaka osoba koja mastrubira nije pravi vjernik?
U mpo-u se ne ubijaju djeca nista vise nego sto to ucini spontani pobacaj.
Tko zna koliko zena ih kroz zivot ima a da nije ni znalo da su trudne.

----------


## Marsupilami

> Prema Zakoniku kanonskog prava svatko tko sudjeluje u ubijanju nerođene djece je izopćen iz KC unaprijed izrečenom presudom. Ali zanimljivo je da se "vjernici" koji glasaju za abortus i MPO i dalje pojavljuju u Crkvi. Što to znači? Da ih ja osuđujem ili da ne poznaju vlastiti zakonik? Odnosno nisu stekli dovoljno znanja o vlastitoj vjeri.


Moj odgovor se odnosio na ovaj citat koji sam zaboravila ubaciti, moja isprika
A odgovor na tvoje pitanje je da da, ti ih osudjujes i to vrlo jasno iako osuda nije na nama

----------


## Pinky

mene samo zanima kad će militantni katolici prestati koristiti riječ abortus u istoj rečenici u kojoj upotrijebe termin mpo. dok to ne prestanu, znam da veze nemaju o čemu pričaju, tako da se više ni ne zamaram obrazovanjem neukih masa ispranih mozgova.

----------


## Mojca

Ja sam se samo pitala kad će se spomenut mpo na ovoj temi. 

I... potpis na Pinky.

----------


## Beti3

Čekajte malo, ma što radi MPO na temi o vjeronauku u školi? Sad idem tražiti tko je to izvukao. 

Zar nije vjeronauk samo školski predmet? Učenje o vjeri, ne vjera sama. 
Ne moramo biti Francuzi da bi govorili francuski, ne moramo biti vjernici da bi učili vjeronauk.

----------


## pinguica

> Moj odgovor se odnosio na ovaj citat koji sam zaboravila ubaciti, moja isprika
> A odgovor na tvoje pitanje je da da, ti ih osudjujes i to vrlo jasno iako osuda nije na nama


To da sam ohola i osuđujem druge zato što im ukazujem na grijehe je čista laž kojom je knez ovoga svijeta mnogim vjernicima začepio usta. Ja znam da to činim zbog spasenja vaših duša.

----------


## pinguica

> Čekajte malo, ma što radi MPO na temi o vjeronauku u školi? Sad idem tražiti tko je to izvukao. 
> 
> Zar nije vjeronauk samo školski predmet? Učenje o vjeri, ne vjera sama. 
> Ne moramo biti Francuzi da bi govorili francuski, ne moramo biti vjernici da bi učili vjeronauk.


Zakon kojim se odobrava ubijanje i zamrzavanje zametaka ljudskih bića je tipični primjer neobrazovanosti vjernika i zašto je potreban vjeronauk u svim razdobljima našeg života.

----------


## pinguica

> Potpisujem potpuno, a potpisujem i mujicu 
> 
> pinguice, ako cemo tako gledati onda je i onanija tezak grijeh, svaki seksualni odnos koji ne zavrsi ejakulacijom u zeni je grijeh, svako sjeme i svaka jajna stanica sto propadne je grijeh.
> Nije sve crno ni bijelo ili mislis da svaka osoba koja mastrubira nije pravi vjernik?
> U mpo-u se ne ubijaju djeca nista vise nego sto to ucini spontani pobacaj.
> Tko zna koliko zena ih kroz zivot ima a da nije ni znalo da su trudne.


Najgluplji izgovor koji sam ikad čula i koji često čujem vezano za ubijanje zametaka je "pa većina bi ih ionako umrla prirodnim putem". Zar vam to daje za pravo da ih i vi ubijate?!
Spontani pobačaj je dragi moji prirodna smrt. Ono što se čini u MPO je nasilna smrt.

----------


## Mima

> Zar nije vjeronauk samo školski predmet? Učenje o vjeri, ne vjera sama. 
> Ne moramo biti Francuzi da bi govorili francuski, ne moramo biti vjernici da bi učili vjeronauk.


Nije.

----------


## pinguica

> Čekajte malo, ma što radi MPO na temi o vjeronauku u školi? Sad idem tražiti tko je to izvukao. 
> 
> Zar nije vjeronauk samo školski predmet? Učenje o vjeri, ne vjera sama. 
> Ne moramo biti Francuzi da bi govorili francuski, ne moramo biti vjernici da bi učili vjeronauk.


Istina. Ali ako si vjernik bilo bi jako poželjno da poznaješ vlastitu vjeru.

----------


## Jadranka

dobra je ova ignoriraj korisnika opcija  :Smile:

----------


## mama courage

> A  pitanje je, kad djeca postaju kompetentna da  donesu odluku zele li ili ne zele na vjeronauk? Vidjet cemo kako ce  rasti, kakav ce biti. Ali na kraju ce to ipak biti njegova zivotna  odluka.


moje mišljenje je (a navodim ga samo kao  primjer) da se ne treba zavaravati, nego prvo prihvatiti činjenicu da  vjeronauk nije predmet kao svaki drugi, poput francuskog ili informatike  (to naravno povlači i raspravu je li mu je uopće mjesto u državnoj  školi). nije koncipiran na način da samo (neutralno) prenosi informacije  (pa i kritičke osvrte) o konkretnoj religiji (kao dio opće kulture),  nego ima (ipak) potpuno drugu svrhu. 

idući od te premise smatramo kao roditelji  da dijete od 6-7 godina sigurno nije dovoljno zrelo, kamo li dovoljno  informirano (što je i nemoguće biti u toj dobi) samo odlučiti hoće li  pohađati (takav) vjeronauk ili ne, čiji je sadržaj prečesto u suprotnostima sa našim moralnim načelima i (humanističkim i inim) stavovima.

čak i da se radi o nekoj tzv.  "religijskoj kulturi" i ona bi bila nepotpuna ako se svim tim religijama  ne bi pristupilo i sa kritičkog stanovišta i/li ako se u tom predmetu  ne bi spomenuo i ireligiozan svjetonazor (a bilo bi zanimljivo odakle bi  se regrutirao nastavni kadar za takav predmet).

dijete od sedam  godina ne pravi životne odabire, posebice kad mu se nude samo dvije  opcije: ne-vjerovanje ili vjerovanje u religiju koja je u određenom  podneblju dominantna. dijete koje pohađa određeni vjeronauk i vjeruje  vjeru svojih roditelja najmanje ima slobodu odluke.  

kao i kod  nekih drugih odluka (poput cjepiva, odabir same škole, pa i donekle  drugih vanškolskih aktivnosti) - odluka je i po pitanju vjeronauka bila  naša - roditeljska. 

mi kao roditelji imamo čvrst i izgrađen stav oko našeg ireligioznog poimanja svijeta i bez straha ga (putem knjiga, radionica) prenosimo na naše dijete. družimo se s ljudima koji imaju sličan stav, da bi djetetu pokazali da iako smo manjina, ne znači da smo sami, niti da je naš stav iako je drugačiji od većine manje vrijedan (kako god ta većina bila nehomogena) u društvu u kojem živimo. na taj način pružamo djetetu svu podršku i sigurnost koja joj je potrebna da se obrani od netolerantnih nasrtaja različitih društvenih normativa.

----------


## mama courage

> Najgluplji izgovor koji sam ikad čula i koji često čujem vezano za ubijanje zametaka je "pa većina bi ih ionako umrla prirodnim putem". Zar vam to daje za pravo da ih i vi ubijate?!


pa ne ubijaju se.

----------


## isvetica

Nadam se da će mame borilice iz velikih gradova uspjeti vratiti vjeronauk u crkvu gdje mu je i mjesto, da možemo i mi polako njihovim putem

----------


## Cubana

> To da sam ohola i osuđujem druge zato što im ukazujem na grijehe je čista laž kojom je knez ovoga svijeta mnogim vjernicima začepio usta. Ja znam da to činim zbog spasenja vaših duša.


LOL
Jel ti to naređuje glas iz kutka sobe, gore uz plafon?

----------


## isvetica

Mrzim pauke

----------


## Mojca

> To da sam ohola i osuđujem druge zato što im ukazujem na grijehe je čista laž kojom je knez ovoga svijeta mnogim vjernicima začepio usta. Ja znam da to činim zbog spasenja vaših duša.


Ajd bogati, brini se za svoju dušu, naše pusti na miru.

----------


## tangerina

MC, a u kojoj dobi misliš da je dijete sposobno samo donijeti odluku o svojoj religiji?

----------


## marta

tangerina, ja bih rekla 16 godina. odnosno, ja nekako opcenito mislim da su djeca/ljudi sa 16 godina sposobni donositi svoje odluke. u svakom slucaju nadam se da ce moji biti i da ja necu imati (previše) problema s tim odlukama.

----------


## mama courage

> tangerina, ja bih rekla 16 godina. odnosno, ja nekako opcenito mislim da su djeca/ljudi sa 16 godina sposobni donositi svoje odluke.


u švicarskoj je upravo 16 dob kad osoba postaje "religiozno punoljetna". i meni se to čine primjerene godine. ili negdje kad krenu u srednju.

----------


## tanja_b

> moje mišljenje je (a navodim ga samo kao  primjer) da se ne treba zavaravati, nego prvo prihvatiti činjenicu da  vjeronauk nije predmet kao svaki drugi, poput francuskog ili informatike  (to naravno povlači i raspravu je li mu je uopće mjesto u državnoj  školi). nije koncipiran na način da samo (neutralno) prenosi informacije  (pa i kritičke osvrte) o konkretnoj religiji (kao dio opće kulture),  nego ima (ipak) potpuno drugu svrhu. 
> 
> idući od te premise smatramo kao roditelji  da dijete od 6-7 godina sigurno nije dovoljno zrelo, kamo li dovoljno  informirano (što je i nemoguće biti u toj dobi) samo odlučiti hoće li  pohađati (takav) vjeronauk ili ne, čiji je sadržaj prečesto u suprotnostima sa našim moralnim načelima i (humanističkim i inim) stavovima.
> 
> čak i da se radi o nekoj tzv.  "religijskoj kulturi" i ona bi bila nepotpuna ako se svim tim religijama  ne bi pristupilo i sa kritičkog stanovišta i/li ako se u tom predmetu  ne bi spomenuo i ireligiozan svjetonazor (a bilo bi zanimljivo odakle bi  se regrutirao nastavni kadar za takav predmet).
> 
> dijete od sedam  godina ne pravi životne odabire, posebice kad mu se nude samo dvije  opcije: ne-vjerovanje ili vjerovanje u religiju koja je u određenom  podneblju dominantna. dijete koje pohađa određeni vjeronauk i vjeruje  vjeru svojih roditelja najmanje ima slobodu odluke.  
> 
> kao i kod  nekih drugih odluka (poput cjepiva, odabir same škole, pa i donekle  drugih vanškolskih aktivnosti) - odluka je i po pitanju vjeronauka bila  naša - roditeljska. 
> ...



Potpis od prve do zadnje i baš mi je drago da si to tako jasno sročila.

----------


## Marsupilami

> Najgluplji izgovor koji sam ikad čula i koji često čujem vezano za ubijanje zametaka je "pa većina bi ih ionako umrla prirodnim putem". Zar vam to daje za pravo da ih i vi ubijate?!
> Spontani pobačaj je dragi moji prirodna smrt. Ono što se čini u MPO je nasilna smrt.


Hvala ti sto si, ako nista drugo, dokazala da ne razumijes tematiku o kojoj bi razgovarala.
Ono sto se ovdje moze iscitati je cista propaganda i rijeci onih koji takodjer govore o onome sto ne razumiju a ti samo prenosis dalje.
BTB  :Wink:

----------


## pinguica

Draga Marsupilami, ne moram razumijeti život da bi ga poštivala i borila se za njegovo dostojanstvo.
Ako ćemo o propagandi, jedini koji vrše propagandu ovdje ste vi. Imam i dokaze. Pogledaj avatar i potpis od otvaračice ove teme.
Križ okrenut naopačke sa stisnutom šakom na vrhu koja kao da poziva u borbu protiv Crkve. Potpis koji govori da fetus nije živo biće koje ima ljudsko dostojanstvo.

----------


## mama courage

> Pogledaj avatar i potpis od otvaračice ove teme.
> 
> Križ okrenut naopačke sa stisnutom šakom na vrhu koja kao da poziva u borbu protiv Crkve.


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## LolaMo

Ajme pinguica  :Laughing:

----------


## isvetica

:Laughing:

----------


## Beti3

Kažem ja, sve je u oku promatrača. Dokazano. Previše puta.

----------


## Snjeska

> Najgluplji izgovor koji sam ikad čula i koji često čujem *vezano za ubijanje zametaka* je "pa većina bi ih ionako umrla prirodnim putem". Zar vam to daje za pravo da ih i vi ubijate?!
> Spontani pobačaj je dragi moji prirodna smrt. *Ono što se čini u MPO je nasilna smrt*.


Da sam ja "netko" na ovom forumu ti bi bila bannana zbog ovih riječi koje duboko vrijeđaju cijeli MPO svijet.

Ali pošto nisam, pozivam moderatore da reagiraju, barem opomenom jer ovo je strašno.

Brini se ti draga za svoju dušu, nas ostavi na miru da se nosimo sa svojim križevima.

----------


## Ifigenija

Pinguice, pa daj stvarno pusti ljude! Možemo biti vjernici, nevjernici, vegetarijanci i mesožderi, ali mislim da ipak nakon neke diskusije moramo biti u mogućnosti i stanju i u širini duha sagledati tuđu perspektivu i naći u njoj neki smisao i razumjeti ljude koji drugačije misle. U svemu ima određene logike, dobrih strana i vrednota, i na koncu - osobnih razloga koje možda nismo u stanju sagledati, ali moramo poštivati.

U puno stvari se možemo drastično neslagati, ali u najmanju ruku možemo pokazati empatiju za svakoga i elementarno poštovanje.

Ja posve mogu razumjeti užas roditelja koji neće vjeronauk, a dovedeni su u situaciju u kojoj jesu zbog vjeronauka u školama. Žao mi je zbog toga, i ja bih rado da svatko upozna vjeru, ali i Bog pušta čovjeka na miru da odabere za sebe što će učiniti (ono, slobodna volja), pa prema tome moramo i mi.

----------


## pujica

Ajmeeee opet otislo sve u kupus... Obzirom da s mobitela ne mogu brisat postove i dijelit opomene zasad zakljucavam temu pa cu je vratit kad budem pri kompu i kad se strasti malo smire

----------


## puntica

Pinguice, tvoji postovi su zbilja - za ne komentirat!
Neću ih brisati, neka ostanu kao uspomena na tebe, bar dok te neće biti na forumu, a neće te biti prilično dugo  :alexis:

----------

